# No entiendo como hay tanta depresion y ansiedad hoy en dia



## Elbrujo (17 May 2022)

Ojo que yo la estoy padeciendo.

Es la autentica pandemia de estas decadas. Conozco un huevo de personas a mi alrededor que estan empastilladas por lo menos 7.

Antiguamente la gente no andaba asi pasando muchas mas penurias y solo se me ocurre que es por lo que comemos y restos de estilos de vida.

Antiguamente comian poco pero lo poco que comian era sano y bueno, hoy estamos hinchados de todo pero todo tiene mierdas conservantes, pesticidas o es transgenico. Y aqui es donde creo que radica el problema, se esta alterando las floras intestinales que son las encargadas de regular los niveles de serotonina en el cerebro y luego producen estas enfermedades de mierda.

Por no hablar de estilos de vida sedentarios y las putas pantallitas que desregulan la dopamina.

Total que cada vez mas nuestro estilo de vida nos jode la cabeza pero bien


----------



## Rocker (17 May 2022)

La gente se marca metas inalcanzables y luego cuando se dan la ostia no lo quieren asumir.


----------



## Ricohombre (17 May 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Ojo que yo la estoy padeciendo.
> 
> Es la autentica pandemia de estas decadas. Conozco un huevo de personas a mi alrededor que estan empastilladas por lo menos 7.
> 
> ...



¿No lo entiendes?

Pues es bien sencillo: el mundo en el que vivimos es completamente repugnante.


----------



## LionelHutz (17 May 2022)

Tambien tiene que ver que antes la depresión estaba mal vista. Nadie queria que le tratasen de debil o enfermo mental. Despues decir en publico que estabas deprimido se convirtio en una especie de exito. Como cuando decian que Steve Jobs lloraba en las reuniones.

Para poner la guinda al pastel, las farmaceuticas se forran con las pastillicas y la seguridad social prefiere que el medico de cabecera recete pastillas a derivar los pacienes a especialistas.


----------



## Vorsicht (17 May 2022)

Rocker dijo:


> La gente se marca metas inalcanzables y luego cuando se dan la ostia no lo quieren asumir.



Esta también es buena. Nos han hecho creer que somos la hostia, por el bajo nivel de exigencia en el colegio, secundaria, incluso universidad, y luego viene la realidad, que no perdona.
Cagar más alto que el culo, es imposible... al menos sometidos a un campo gravitatorio.


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (17 May 2022)

La gente ve unas realidades en RRSS y demás que no puede alcanzar y se frustran. Lloronas, quejicas y mariconas. Por resumirlo mucho


----------



## trukutruku (17 May 2022)

Remar cada vez mas fuerte para que el estado te quite el 75% de lo que ganas para repartirlo entre amigos, vagos y tontas utiles.

Y que todos lo acepten como deseable. 

Es una incomprensión brutal.


----------



## Volkova (17 May 2022)

Narcisistas por todas partes medrando


----------



## Meñakoz (17 May 2022)

Comer bien y hacer deporte es importante y ayuda pero lo más más
Importante es cuidar los pensamientos y vigilar la cabeza


----------



## OvEr0n (17 May 2022)

Hay un exceso de información e inmediatez absurda. Eso genera desasosiego y también interiorizamos problemas ajenos como propios. Vivimos en una espiral del "Dios mio vamos a morir" por todo. Todo rapido, todo grave, todo super importante. Todo el dia enganchados. Joder si hace 25 años salias de casa x horas y no pasaba ni media y ahora si te llaman y no contestas o si no contestas a un wassap al minuto parece que vas de outsider. Todo eso se paga y lo estamos viendo.


----------



## Meñakoz (17 May 2022)

Lo primero que hacemos muchos nada más levantarnos por la mañana es mirar el móvil.


----------



## BeKinGo (17 May 2022)

No le veo tanto efecto a lo que comemos, más bien creo que va por aquí


Volkova dijo:


> Narcisistas por todas partes medrando





BeKinGo dijo:


> Patocracia, "el gobierno de los enfermos" o como aniquilar una sociedad dandole la razón y las facilidades para actuar a personas en equilibrio mental precario.


----------



## Kowalski (17 May 2022)

La gente antes moria de alcoholismo o se desquitaba con la mujer. No te creas que la cosa estaba tan bien. Intenta recuperar el equilibrio interno de tu cuerpo. Mira a ver si te falta alguna vitamina.


----------



## Popuespe (17 May 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Esta también es buena. Nos han hecho creer que somos la hostia, por el bajo nivel de exigencia en el colegio, secundaria, incluso universidad, y luego viene la realidad, que no perdona.
> Cagar más alto que el culo, es imposible... al menos sometidos a un campo gravitatorio.



Vaya reflexión más cojonuda, te lo digo en serio. Esta me la apunto para el Bloc de notas.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (17 May 2022)

Ricohombre dijo:


> No lo entiendes?
> 
> Pues es bien sencillo: el mundo en el que vivimos es completamente repugnante.




Esto es mismito que tener que beneficiarte una cabra , al principio parece algo repugnante pero en cuanto le coges el tranquillo es la ostia vendita.
Tu con probar no pierdes nada, de no gustarte la pones en cualquier esquina y te da un beneficio en limpio y poco mas.
Anda que?


----------



## Greco (17 May 2022)

Alienación.


----------



## aventurero artritico (17 May 2022)

yo no se si tengo depresión pero si me siento vacío.

el problema es que todo es antinatural, estar 8h delante de un ordenador no es natural y por eso entristece. no tener satisfacción es muy malo para la salud mental, no tener buena compañía no es bueno tampoco, etc.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (17 May 2022)

Kowalski dijo:


> La gente antes moria de alcoholismo o se desquitaba con la mujer. No te creas que la cosa estaba tan bien. Intenta recuperar el equilibrio interno de tu cuerpo. Mira a ver si te falta alguna vitamina.



A ver si la cuestion es por tener un huevo mas grande que el otro, a grandes problemas grandes soluciones y poco mas.
Anda que?


----------



## Tocomotxo (17 May 2022)

incertidumbre total respecto al futuro


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (17 May 2022)

Falta de conocer exactamente qué es la vida y para qué estamos aquí, Desconexión espiritual.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (17 May 2022)

Es que hay otro futuro que no sea el mismo de cada dia , con lo facil que es dejar que transcurra al vida y poco mas,
Anda que?


----------



## Gorkako (17 May 2022)

Somos una puta sociedad de cristal, cualquier problemita nos hace colapsar... tú quita a la mayoría de la gente el móvil 2 putas horas y verás como entran en barrena... si algo tan chorra como eso les hace ponerse nerviosos cualquier mínimo problema medio serio les hace entrar en puto pánico, al final la ansiedad no deja de ser un miedo extremo y tu mente hace que tu cuerpo entre en modo huir (del puto león que te quiere comer), cuál es el problema? que la gente ha sustituido un peligro real por un peligro inventando y no son capaces de gestionarlo correctamente.
No dejes que tu cabeza se llene de y sí... y sí.... y sí...


----------



## aron01 (17 May 2022)

Te doy una pista.


----------



## Redoneon (17 May 2022)

Principalmente se debe a que la gente a olvidado el escuchar su interior en post del exterior, porque hoy dia todo esta enfocado a la apariencia, como vestir bien y tener cosas chulas para conseguir la aceptación del resto, cuando lo único importante desde siempre a sido el aceptarte tu. 

El haber olvidado eso a favor de las industrias y el consumo es lo que hace que el vacío de la existencia de trabajar por los demas rompa con la necesidad de vivir


----------



## Espeluznao (17 May 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Ojo que yo la estoy padeciendo.
> 
> Es la autentica pandemia de estas decadas. Conozco un huevo de personas a mi alrededor que estan empastilladas por lo menos 7.
> 
> ...



- Hay mucho más estrés que antes

- Niveles de exigencia absurdos en los trabajos

- Medio día mirando pantallas. Con Internet además nos han pasado costes. Trabajamos a tiempo parcial para las empresas sin estar remunerados por ello. Cuando compras un billete online, o accedes a la banca online... tienes que pagarte tu internet, tu terminal (= ordenador), todo.. *les haces el curro y ellos te cobran encima: parecen Hacienda. *La gasolina ya es la hostia... ahí te echas la gasolina tú mismo y encima está el precio por las nubes.

- Te tienen geolocalizado, te llaman al móvil, te mandan mensajes.. y ojo, que el próximo paso va a ser poder notificarte en el móvil o a través de una web, y a partir de ahí cada cual que se busque la vida. Para eso es el móvil.

- Teletrabajo: en algunas empresas será un chollo pero en otras es un infierno. Tienen hasta controles de presencia telemáticos, para ver si estás en el ordenador o no. Luego llaman a la gente a cualquier hora, como si no hubiera horario... encima te han pasado el coste de la luz, el agua que consumas, etc etc.. te han pasado costes que eran de la empresa, el más evidente *disponer de un espacio para trabajar, *el alquiler de la oficina, que ahora es una habitación de tu casa (que debería ser un espacio personal y privado).

- Sensación de falta de unidad en los trabajos: nadie protesta, no se organizan huelgas ni nada, porque siempre hay gente que no está dispuesta a secundarlas, o las boicotea, o está totalmente a favor de la empresa (a cambio de algo para esa persona y a los demás que les den).

- El coste de la vida ha subido de forma exponencial y los sueldos no

Antes la gente daba por hecho poder vivir, más o menos, donde querían... hoy la gente se pega 30 años y algunos 40 años pagando un zulo mierder. Súmale más inestabilidad laboral y sueldos africanos y ya tienes el cóctel perfecto.



Nos han domesticado, y así nos va de mal.



Sobre la comida: en general, nos venden mierda. Hay documentales donde te explican los trucos que se usan para que esté más "presentable". Le inyectan productos a la ternera, al atún, etc, a productos caros, para que tengan mejor aspecto, mejor color, sean más agradables a la vista. Hay que tratar de evitar esos alimentos o comprárselos *a alguien de confianza*. Nadie te va a a adulterar unas sardinas, o una caballa, que son pescados comunes de baratillo, y que además dan trabajo, hay que saberlos preparar para que estén ricos.


----------



## vic252525 (17 May 2022)




----------



## Murray's (17 May 2022)

La mayoria de gente no cumple sus sueños,
pero eso es universal, por eso se valora , admira y envidia el triunfo y la gente que ha conseguido todas sus metas.

Si vas por ese camino de conseguir algo y que no te salga o lo consigas o proyectar mucho a futuro te viene la ansiedad. La ansiedad es la enfermedad que aparece por proyectar un futuro que de antemano no sabes como va ser y que quieres que sea como.a ti te gustaria


----------



## Sinjar (17 May 2022)

Perfumerias Paco dijo:


> La gente ve unas realidades en RRSS y demás que no puede alcanzar y se frustran. Lloronas, quejicas y mariconas. Por resumirlo mucho



Esto

Redes sociales, y altas expectativas. Suma esto a una sociedad que vive aceleradísima, donde se quiere todo al momento, no hay capacidad de sacrificio y donde hay tolerancia cero a la frustración. Si te das cuenta son síntomas de la infantilización de la sociedad. ¿Resultado de esto? El titulo del hilo.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (17 May 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Ojo que yo la estoy padeciendo.
> 
> Es la autentica pandemia de estas decadas. Conozco un huevo de personas a mi alrededor que estan *empastilladas por lo menos 7.*
> 
> ...



Muy correcto su analisis, y añado : el consumo de psicofarmacos irá cada vez a mas.

*No se olvide de la vitamina D.*









Vitamin D deficiency and depression in adults: systematic review and meta-analysis - PubMed


Our analyses are consistent with the hypothesis that low vitamin D concentration is associated with depression, and highlight the need for randomised controlled trials of vitamin D for the prevention and treatment of depression to determine whether this association is causal.




pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov





*Conclusiones: *_Nuestros análisis *son consistentes con la hipótesis de que la baja concentración de vitamina D está asociada con la depresión y resalta la necesidad de ensayos controlados aleatorios de vitamina D* para la prevención y el tratamiento de la depresión para determinar si esta asociación es causal._​


----------



## no me creo nada (17 May 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Ojo que yo la estoy padeciendo.
> 
> Es la autentica pandemia de estas decadas. Conozco un huevo de personas a mi alrededor que estan empastilladas por lo menos 7.
> 
> ...



Así es.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (17 May 2022)

Antes también estaban en la mierda eh. La vida de pueblo, joder, anda que no hay historias trvcvlentas a cascop0rro.


----------



## Cohiba_J (17 May 2022)

La vivienda costaba 4,5 años de un salario medio a otras generaciones, luego se volvió inasequible. Los trabajos eran estables, luego precarios. El resultado: 70% de mujeres de 35 años residentes en España no tienen hijos. Detrás de ese dato frío hay millones de vidas, con sus frustraciones, sus relaciones de pareja fallidas, su falta de proyecto vital y su ansiedad al vislumbrar un futuro sin familia y por tanto sin un anclaje emocional a este mundo. Al final, nada es tan grave pero hay que aprender a convivir con los problemas sociales que nos ha dejado el modelo estructural basado en vivienda cara. Eso es en España y en todo el mundo occidental.

Todo lo demás -competitividad extrema, uso compulsivo de redes sociales, etc- en mi opinión es o bien consecuencia de este entorno económico o simplemente irrelevante. La ansiedad generalizada viene de tratar de ejecutar proyectos vitales básicos para los que no salen las cuentas. Incluso si a tí individualmente sí que te salen las cuentas, alrededor sólo tienes una sociedad desquiciada.

Hay que aprender a ser feliz con lo que tenemos, que a pesar de todo no es poco. Y negarse a la "presión civilizatoria" en la que nos están metiendo, que tanta prohibición es mala para la salud mental


----------



## Hands Off Venezuela (17 May 2022)

¿No lo entiendes? Pues no debes ser muy listo, empezando por la conducta sexual digna de bonobos, la destrucción de la patria, el fin de la familia, la institucionalización de los trastornados mentales... y acabando porque no hay trabajo más que para los parásitos...


----------



## La Montaña (17 May 2022)

Cohiba_J dijo:


> Todo lo demás -competitividad extrema, uso compulsivo de redes sociales, etc- en mi opinión es o bien consecuencia de este entorno económico o simplemente irrelevante. La ansiedad generalizada viene de tratar de ejecutar proyectos vitales básicos para los que no salen las cuentas. Incluso si a tí individualmente sí que te salen las cuentas, alrededor sólo tienes una sociedad desquiciada.



Muy de acuerdo. Somos animales con mente que ya no tenemos contacto con nuestro mundo real. Vivimos metidos en cajas. Salimos de una caja para meternos en una caja con ruedas para ir a otra caja y volver. Usamos máquinas caminadoras y bicicletas fijas (dentro de grandes cajas) en vez de salir al verde. 

No por nada tanta gente incluso con buena formación, trabajo y pasta se quiere ir al medio rural a tener proyectos reales, tangibles, observables, disfrutables. Me cago en el puto diagrama de Gantt y en el cumplimiento de objetivos mediante un sistema de gestión bajo una norma ISO. Transformar algo por tus propios medios, eso sí se puede ver y es compatible con la naturaleza de nuestro cerebro. Convertir materiales en construcciones, materia prima en productos, tierra en vegetales, animales en comida, etc... ver pasar el tiempo a una velocidad normal, no acelerada. Entender los períodos que tiene cada proceso, las lunas y la elevación del sol a lo largo del año. Estamos hechos para eso no para virtualizar todo en abstracciones inmateriales de las que seguramente ni siquiera lucramos para nosotros. Estamos evolucionados para explorar, para navegar, para escalar, para investigar, experimentar, crear y transformar. Nuestros cuerpos están adaptados para ser usados. 

Ahora vivimos vidas antinaturales sentados todo el día en un cubo y, oh sorpresa, notamos consecuencias desfavorables. Encima nos bombardean 24/7 con que tenemos que tener más dinero y más pinta que Brad Pitt, o más culo que Chanel, o si no tienes dos o tres empresas exitosas como Elon Musk eres un fracasado. Hasta un niñato youtuber gana más que tú. Todos mostrando la falsedad de la vida aspiracional en instagram, y también en linkedin. En el siglo XXI nadie se levanta con mal aliento (solo tú, fracasado).


----------



## Espeluznao (17 May 2022)

Cohiba_J dijo:


> La vivienda costaba 4,5 años de un salario medio a otras generaciones, luego se volvió inasequible.



Éste es un problema mayor de lo que parece, porque no incentiva la movilidad geográfica y por tanto las oportunidades laborales.

En mi opinión, quienes se han cargado el mercado de la vivienda manipulándolo, alterando la libre formación de precios de mercado, acaparando, etc han sido los políticos, las inmobiliarias y los fondos buitre.

Las inmobiliarias están integradas por gentuza que son en general unos liantes y unos mangantes, que quieren sacarse 9.000 euros por vender un piso VPO, como he visto esta semana en Barcelona. 

Cómo puede estar limitado el precio de un piso por ser de protección oficial, exigirse requisitos de sueldo máximo al comprador para optar a él (porque es para "clase media" o "pobres")* y una inmobiliaria pretender cobrarle al vendedor y TAMBIÉN otros 9.000 euros, incluyendo IVA, al comprador?*


----------



## Elbrujo (17 May 2022)

Volkova dijo:


> Narcisistas por todas partes medrando



Din din dim


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (17 May 2022)

Espeluznao dijo:


> Éste es un problema mayor de lo que parece, porque no incentiva la movilidad geográfica y por tanto las oportunidades laborales.
> 
> En mi opinión, quienes se han cargado el mercado de la vivienda manipulándolo, alterando la libre formación de precios de mercado, acaparando, etc han sido los políticos, las inmobiliarias y los fondos buitre.
> 
> ...




Hay mucha gente que trabaja y cobra para hacer infeliz al resto. 

Uno de ellos son politicos, otros agentes inmobiliarios.


taluec


----------



## Portero de noche (17 May 2022)

Pues porque la gente se aburre mucho, no saben que hacer con su vida y se comen la cabeza con gilipolleces y al final caen en la depre.
Y muchos buscan paguitas por ésto.
Si la gente aprovechará mejor su tiempo y pasarán de todo lo que tiene a su alrededor serían más felices. No tienen cojones de llevar su vida y se meten en la de los demás.


----------



## Bimb0 (17 May 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Ojo que yo la estoy padeciendo.
> 
> Es la autentica pandemia de estas decadas. Conozco un huevo de personas a mi alrededor que estan empastilladas por lo menos 7.
> 
> ...



Claro que lo entiendes. Edita el título


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (17 May 2022)

Toda la gente que conozco con "ansiedad", "depresión" e "insomnio" son putos vagos de mierda que no tienen nada que hacer en todo el día.

La gente que tiene una vida ocupada no tiene ningún trastorno mental, ni tampoco enfermedades físicas.


----------



## El gostoso (17 May 2022)

Unpomitopajugá dijo:


> Pues es fácil. Yo tengo depresión porque mi aspecto físico me ha condenado a una vida de soledad. Y tengo ansiedad por como está el mundo lleno de mierda. Por no poder desarrollar una vida normal como la que tuvieron mis padres y mis abuelos.



Describase


----------



## sirpask (17 May 2022)

Muchos gastos, pocos ingresos.


----------



## Vilux (17 May 2022)

Rocker dijo:


> La gente se marca metas inalcanzables y luego cuando se dan la ostia no lo quieren asumir.



Un piso en propiedad, 5 años de hipoteca en 1960, 50 hoy.

Mucha alegría no da.


----------



## bocadRillo (17 May 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Ojo que yo la estoy padeciendo.
> 
> Es la autentica pandemia de estas decadas. Conozco un huevo de personas a mi alrededor que estan empastilladas por lo menos 7.
> 
> ...




Tenemos todas nuestras necesidades cubiertas, pero como decía Mishima, el ser humano en esta sociedad moderna sufre de "un aburrimiento insoportable". Cuando una sociedad se deshumaniza y se cosifica, rechazando la trascendencia, la espiritualidad y los valores que realmente enriquecen el alma humana, la vida deja de tener sentido. Las personas sensibles acusan esta carencia y aparece la depresión. También influye el engaño de los massmierda, sobre todo ese monstruo de Satanás llamado Hollywood, que nos dice que tenemos que ser felices por cojones, y entonces nos damos cuenta de que no podemos serlo, porque la vida no es felicidad, sino sacrificio, trabajo, sufrimiento y abnegación, y así llegan las frustraciones vitales en la vida adulta.


----------



## El gostoso (17 May 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> Un piso en propiedad, 5 años de hipoteca en 1960, 50 hoy.
> 
> Mucha alegría no da.



Tal cual


----------



## El gostoso (17 May 2022)

Unpomitopajugá dijo:


> Soy calvo, mido 1,60. Cara fea, sin mentón, cráneo rectangular, peso 98 kg. Te parece poco?



De polla como vas? Y de pasta?


----------



## El gostoso (17 May 2022)

Unpomitopajugá dijo:


> Mal de ambas



Pues casi que eso es lo peor.


----------



## Tufo a Pies (17 May 2022)

*Depresión y ansiedad* = vida moderna artificial química anti natural. Es como poner a un pez en un cubo de agua de 20 cm lleno de cloro, quitarle el sol y darle comida artificial... el pez se muere.

Los indígenas que viven la vida que toca, o sea en la selva, ni tienen ansiedad ni depresión.


----------



## MrDanger (17 May 2022)

Poco me parece, vivimos sin objetivos ni esperanzas.

En otros tiempos la vida era más dura, pero se vivía en comunidad, en pueblos o pequeños barrios donde todo el mundo se conocía y había que trabajar duro en trabajos físicos para sacar adelante a los hijos.

Ahora es todo artificial, de usar y tirar. Vivimos estabulados.


----------



## Sunwukung (17 May 2022)

En primer lugar es porque los médicos casi todos son meros recetapastillas, y la mayoría de los psiquiatras recetan pastillas en la primera sesión, obviamente la mayoría de las veces de manera innecesaria, ya sea por incompetencia (no saben diagnosticar ni hacer psicoterapia) o por afán de lucro.


----------



## esBlackpill.com (17 May 2022)

El mundo antes era para hombres fuertes, el mundo ahora es para mentes fuertes.

La adición a la dopamina es clave.


----------



## Baubens2 (17 May 2022)

Es por falta de confesarse e ir a misa


----------



## auricooro (17 May 2022)

Yo meto todas las noches 5htp. Leed sobre el tema, es bastante barato, no es como las benzos ni nada de eso, es bastante natural. Es el precursor de la serotonina, pero digamos que no fuerza al cuerpo a generarla, solo le da la materia prima que necesita para hacerla. Yo lo noto un montón, andaba en la mierda con el tema tías (atiquense de pro), con esto la verdad que lo que antes me generaba sentirme triste o ansiedad, ahora lo llevo con calma. Por supuesto también gimnasio, comer sano, y alguna lumi de calidac de vez en cuando. Pero el 5htp me va muy bien, y que les jodan a los médicos y a sus lorazepanes. 

Yo lo pillo ahí, me dura un montón porque va con un cazo enano y es una bolsa grandecita.








Comprar Griffonia Simplicifolia Extracto en Polvo - HSN


Compra extracto de semillas de Griffonia simplicifolia, súper concentrado y estandarizado al 98% en 5-hidroxitriptófano.100% RAW, sin añadidos.




www.hsnstore.com


----------



## Bernaldo (17 May 2022)

me temo que a las horas principales del día para la recepción y asimilación de rayos solares... estamos casi todos metidos en algún agujero que nos los bloquea

yo ya he puesto remedio al asunto, bloqueado las horas medias del día... y, espero, recuperar los niveles de vit D



Elbrujo dijo:


> Ojo que yo la estoy padeciendo.
> 
> Es la autentica pandemia de estas decadas. Conozco un huevo de personas a mi alrededor que estan empastilladas por lo menos 7.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zbigniew (17 May 2022)

Que alguien ponga el vídeo de Lobo estepario en la playa corriendo diciendo trabajarrr, trabajarrrrr, trabajarrr. Hay gente que tiene todo y esta jodida.Y gente que no tiene nada y esta contenta.Una vuelta por África dos meses no viene nunca mal.Y una vuelta por los Hamptoms tampoco viene mal.


----------



## Alberte (17 May 2022)

OvEr0n dijo:


> Hay un exceso de información e inmediatez absurda. Eso genera desasosiego y también interiorizamos problemas ajenos como propios. Vivimos en una espiral del "Dios mio vamos a morir" por todo. Todo rapido, todo grave, todo super importante. Todo el dia enganchados. Joder si hace 25 años salias de casa x horas y no pasaba ni media y ahora si te llaman y no contestas o si no contestas a un wassap al minuto parece que vas de outsider. Todo eso se paga y lo estamos viendo.



El término que lo identifica es "infoxicación". No estamos preparados evolutivamente para gestionar tanta información a lo que podemos añadir que parte de esa información (o la mayoría) es falsa.

Conozco el mundo del marketing digital y es increíble la de millones de euros que se gastan cada día en intentar manipularnos a la hora de provocar acciones compulsivas; lo extraño es que aún quede gente medianamente cuerda.

Le escuché hace años decir a un psicólogo (cuando esto aún no se había descontrolado): Nunca el ser humano ha tenido acceso a tanta información y al conocimiento...y nunca ha estado tan perdido.

Ojo también con lo de la vitamida D.


----------



## Forrajes (17 May 2022)

Conozco covidiotas que han pegado un bajonazo fisico que no se corresponde por su edad. Yo tambien, en menor medida, por tener que aguantar esto.


----------



## Zbigniew (17 May 2022)

Unpomitopajugá dijo:


> E estado en Sudáfrica y en namibia. Y allí son felices sin nada.



Por eso digo, una vuelta por África y otra por los Hamptons.Hay gente que es tan pobre que solo tiene dinero.La química cerebral es complejísima y si le sumas el medio ambiente, pues haces un cóctel complejísimo.Como decía aquel " nadie dijo que la vida fuera fácil" , somos seres emocionales y no somos robots( aunque lo intentan) incluso los animales poseen esas características y tienen conductas "morales" no solo tienen instinto.


----------



## Gorkako (17 May 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Toda la gente que conozco con "ansiedad", "depresión" e "insomnio" son putos vagos de mierda que no tienen nada que hacer en todo el día.
> 
> La gente que tiene una vida ocupada no tiene ningún trastorno mental, ni tampoco enfermedades físicas.



Por desgracia me toca de cerca dos casos:
- Persona mayor que no tiene problemas graves en la vida ni nada mejor que hacer (apenas curra 4h a la semana)
- Persona joven que tiene la agenda a full hace deporte e intenta llenar los vacíos de la agenda con cualquier chorrada para evitar tener tiempo libre.

Ambas con ansiedad, medicadas y disfrutando de las benzepainas para poder dormir.

Cosas en común, madre e hija, miedos extremos a chorradas; con una cucaracha en la mano serás capaz de hacerlas llorar y como eso muchas cosas... evidentemente según vas subiendo el nivel del "problema" se les empieza a ir de las manos, que hacienda me hace pagar 300€ (todo es una mierda que injusto que bla bla bla lorazepam), que cambio de trabajo por iniciativa propia (me va a ir fatal, la he liado... lorazepam), que me han dado un golpe en el coche (la gente es una hija de puta, bla bla... lorazepam), que en el curro Manoli no me habla (yo que he hecho? la gente es mala? qué mala suerte tengo... lorazepam), muerte de un familiar (de viejo, la vida es una mierda bla bla bla, lorazepam) , me tambalea el puesto de trabajo.... aquí ya el lorazepam directamente debajo de la lengua...
Evidentemente según los problemas crezcan la cosa se irá poniendo peor... al final tarde o temprano se tendrá alguna enfermedad, pasará algo, te morirás aunque sea de viejo...


----------



## Ricohombre (17 May 2022)

Si, en realidad me refería a eso. No me refiero a la Creacion, si no a lo que hemos hecho los humanos.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (17 May 2022)

Espeluznao dijo:


> Éste es un problema mayor de lo que parece, porque no incentiva la movilidad geográfica y por tanto las oportunidades laborales.
> 
> En mi opinión, quienes se han cargado el mercado de la vivienda manipulándolo, alterando la libre formación de precios de mercado, acaparando, etc han sido los políticos, las inmobiliarias y los fondos buitre.
> 
> ...



El precio de la vivienda y los móviles han destruido está sociedad.


----------



## Fausto1880 (17 May 2022)

Rocker dijo:


> La gente se marca metas inalcanzables y luego cuando se dan la ostia no lo quieren asumir.



Niño regalado, niño enfadado.


----------



## CocoVin (17 May 2022)

Demonio de Tasmania dijo:


> El precio de la vivienda y los móviles han destruido está sociedad.



Sobre todo los móviles. Auténticos zombis.


----------



## Agosto (17 May 2022)

Atreveos a explorar vuestro mundo espiritual.


----------



## Fausto1880 (17 May 2022)

Kowalski dijo:


> La gente antes moria de alcoholismo o se desquitaba con la mujer. No te creas que la cosa estaba tan bien. Intenta recuperar el equilibrio interno de tu cuerpo. Mira a ver si te falta alguna vitamina.



Otro que se ha tragado la propaganda de lo maltratadas que estaban las mujeres.
¿Acaso pegaban a tus abuelas?


----------



## Fausto1880 (17 May 2022)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> yo no se si tengo depresión pero si me siento vacío.
> 
> el problema es que todo es antinatural, estar 8h delante de un ordenador no es natural y por eso entristece. no tener satisfacción es muy malo para la salud mental, no tener buena compañía no es bueno tampoco, etc.



A ti te falta Dios. O amor.
Es lo mismo.


----------



## Fausto1880 (17 May 2022)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> Es que hay otro futuro que no sea el mismo de cada dia , con lo facil que es dejar que transcurra al vida y poco mas,
> Anda que?



Esoes fácil mientras estás sano o eres joven.


----------



## Fausto1880 (17 May 2022)

Gorkako dijo:


> Somos una puta sociedad de cristal, cualquier problemita nos hace colapsar... tú quita a la mayoría de la gente el móvil 2 putas horas y verás como entran en barrena... si algo tan chorra como eso les hace ponerse nerviosos cualquier mínimo problema medio serio les hace entrar en puto pánico, al final la ansiedad no deja de ser un miedo extremo y tu mente hace que tu cuerpo entre en modo huir (del puto león que te quiere comer), cuál es el problema? que la gente ha sustituido un peligro real por un peligro inventando y no son capaces de gestionarlo correctamente.
> No dejes que tu cabeza se llene de y sí... y sí.... y sí...



Que cada dia traiga su afán.


----------



## jaimitoabogado (17 May 2022)

Si fueras al campo de tiro a tirar unos bellotazos , te volvería a casa flotando en una nube , sales como si te hubieras fumado 4 porros.


----------



## Fausto1880 (17 May 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Toda la gente que conozco con "ansiedad", "depresión" e "insomnio" son putos vagos de mierda que no tienen nada que hacer en todo el día.
> 
> La gente que tiene una vida ocupada no tiene ningún trastorno mental, ni tampoco enfermedades físicas.



Bueno, bueno... En el segundo párrafo se nota que tienes buena salud. Disfrútala.


----------



## jaimitoabogado (17 May 2022)

Ricohombre dijo:


> ¿No lo entiendes?
> 
> Pues es bien sencillo: el mundo en el que vivimos es completamente repugnante.



Te equivocas, vivimos en un paraíso, pero hasta en el paraíso se sufre si tienes dolor


----------



## Fausto1880 (17 May 2022)

Unpomitopajugá dijo:


> Soy calvo, mido 1,60. Cara fea, sin mentón, cráneo rectangular, peso 98 kg. Te parece poco?



Intenta pasar a 96 kg


----------



## Fausto1880 (17 May 2022)

Unpomitopajugá dijo:


> La genética es muy cruel. Es injusto que tenga los peores defectos que puede tener un hombre.



Eso son nimiedades.


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (17 May 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Esto
> 
> *Redes sociales, y altas expectativas*. Suma esto a una sociedad que vive aceleradísima, donde se quiere todo al momento, no hay capacidad de sacrificio y donde hay tolerancia cero a la frustración. Si te das cuenta son síntomas de la infantilización de la sociedad. ¿Resultado de esto? El titulo del hilo.


----------



## jaimitoabogado (17 May 2022)

Unpomitopajugá dijo:


> Soy calvo, mido 1,60. Cara fea, sin mentón, cráneo rectangular, peso 98 kg. Te parece poco?



No olvides que tienes un nick de mierda


----------



## EmosidoEngañado (17 May 2022)

>sedentarismo
>comida basura
>futuro incierto
>inflación
>tener que vivir en un zulo compartido o ser casapapis
>relaciones entre sexos destrozadas por el feminismo
>falta de homogeneidad racial
>transporte privado cada vez más inviable
>distopía covidiana


----------



## trancos123 (17 May 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Ojo que yo la estoy padeciendo.
> 
> Es la autentica pandemia de estas decadas. Conozco un huevo de personas a mi alrededor que estan empastilladas por lo menos 7.
> 
> ...











Julio Díaz, jefe de Epidemiología de la Escuela Nacional de Salud: “Cuando sube el ruido, suben los ingresos por ansiedad, depresión y suicidios"


Nueve de cada diez personas respiran aire contaminado, según la OMS. Y cerca de siete millones mueren cada año “por la exposición a las partículas f




www.niusdiario.es


----------



## Turbocata (17 May 2022)

Lo que existe es una sobremedicación de la sociedad y los medicos lo aprueban porque les sale las vacaciones y otras cosas por la cara.


----------



## HUSH (17 May 2022)

Perfecto resúmen, yo he superado la ansiedad gracias al rioja de las 19:00h. Por si le sirve a alguien.


----------



## Shy (17 May 2022)

El sufrimiento hoy es mucho más emocional que antes. 

En África hay la misma ansiedad que siempre, o sea nada.


----------



## 시켈 ! (17 May 2022)

Es como la alergia: cuando el cuerpo/mente no tiene algo objetivo contra lo que luchar, se lo "inventa".

En el tercer mundo hay menos alergias y menos depresiones/ansiedad.


----------



## Pleonasmo (17 May 2022)

Muy sencillo bajo mi optica: el ser humano nace con unos objetivos, unos mas primarios (comer, reproducirse, etc) y otros mas secundarios (ser humano moderno ; autorrealizacion entendida como compra de vivienda, buen puesto laboral...).

Han despojado a un tio random de Europa de la posibilidad de formar familia, de tener trabajo o, en caso de tenerlo, en muchos casos es asqueroso y esclavista. El mismo, no le permite tener vivienda, sin esta, no hay base para proyecto de pareja e hijos. Para colmo, todo el escenario de enfrentamiento hombre-mujer diseñado para, sin ninguna duda, destruir la mente de cualquiera. Menudo coctel, como para no.

Cuando todo pierde sentido y no hay incentivos ni metas a medio-largo plazo, ¿que cojones nos queda?, consumismo insatisfactorio, relaciones vacuas, vacias y una sensancion de que se te esta escapando lo importante, o peor aun, que es inalcanzable.


----------



## Sunwukung (17 May 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Es como la alergia: cuando el cuerpo/mente no tiene algo objetivo contra lo que luchar, se lo "inventa".
> 
> En el tercer mundo hay menos alergias y menos depresiones/ansiedad.



Las alergia son desarreglos del sistema inmunitario y están causados principalmente por las vacunas, se han disparado desde que hay calendarios de vacunación y vacunan desde el nacimiento cada vez más dosis.


----------



## Dj Puesto (17 May 2022)

La ansiedad y la depresión es una cosa y el empastillarse es otra. Lo primero a todo el mundo le puede pasar, yo jamás había tenido nada y a raíz de una indeseable tuve episodios de ansiedad que bien pensé me estaba dando un infarto porque además no aparece en el momento "tenso" sino a los días cuando estás perfectamente lo cual es raro. No necesité medicación ni nada para superarlo.

Y ese es el tema, lo fácil y sencillo es dr. estoy muy mal quiero lo que toma mi amiga, y los médicos recetan sin ningún pudor. Esto es igual o peor que la puta droga, no hay diferencia entre cocaína y estas mierdas, todo lo mismo, mucho bienestar cuando lo tomas y mucha bajona después, y mucho mono y mucha mierda, de hecho la gente que describe haber tomado esto describe el malestar para dejar estos fármacos mucho peor que el que ha estado enganchado a algo. El problema de las drogas y de estas medicinas es que es un botón de felicidad on/off, una vez tu cerebro lo prueba no va a querer otra cosa, de hecho va a querer más. 

Como llega uno a engancharse a estas cosas es sencillo.
Como llega uno a deprimirse o tener ansiedades es más complicado encuadrarlo, yo siempre digo que el Instagram y estas cosas son una fábrica de infelicidad, todo el mundo sube sus felicidades y éxitos, a menudo además todo falseado, no sube sus miserias diarias ni sus vergüenzas, lo peor que puede hacer una persona que anda deprimida porque no tiene dinero o le pasa X es ponerse a mirar estas mierdas que deberían de estar también prohibidas (pero todo está relacionado) 

Sobre esto uno tiene cierto control.... luego ¿Quién era más feliz una persona en 1942 o en 2022? pues algunos dirán que la posguerra, hambre etc etc fue un periodo muy duro y tienen razón, y otros dirán que verte sin empleo digno, sin metas, sin objetivos, sin posibilidad de formar familia, sin verle sentido a la vida en general es más duro y también tienen razón..... probablemente eran menos blanditos en 1942 porque la guerra curte y probablemente mandaron todo a tomar por culo y vivieron como querían vivir no como les decían que debían vivir.


----------



## bit (17 May 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Esta también es buena. Nos han hecho creer que somos la hostia, por el bajo nivel de exigencia en el colegio, secundaria, incluso universidad, y luego viene la realidad, que no perdona.
> Cagar más alto que el culo, es imposible... al menos sometidos a un campo gravitatorio.



Pregúntaselo a la cajera de igualdad.


----------



## Big_Lanister (17 May 2022)

Shy dijo:


> El sufrimiento hoy es mucho más emocional que antes.
> 
> En África hay la misma ansiedad que siempre, o sea nada.




Expliquese


----------



## DOM + (17 May 2022)

1) redes sociales
2) pérdida de valores en una sociedad posmoderna donde ya ni siquiera las verdades atómicas científicas y demostrables son válidas (hombre-mujer)
3) eliminas la realidad y creas una cambiante segun quieran los de siempre. Crisis de identidades e imposibilidad de aferrarse a hechos cientificos que puedan generar una estabilidad mental.
4) eliminación de la familia

Ya lo tienes. Aderezalo con terrorismo, pandemias, guerras y demás tácticas para mantenernos en situación de miedo y tienes el mundo actual.

Y lo que viene no será mejor. Una vez consiguen eliminar la realidad quedas indefenso. Hoy eliminan lo que es ser hombre o mujer y si te basas en la ciencia y milenios de conocimiento humano para decir qué es un hombre o una mujer serás condenado. Porque un hombre o una mujer son lo que ellos quieren y dicten que sea.

Mañana puede ser cualquier cosa. La realidad ya es liquida y ellos le dan forma. Es mucho peor que 1984 o un mundo feliz. Huxley y Orwell ni imaginaban algo tan retorcido.

Malos tiempos, sobretodo para los mínimamente inteligentes. El rebaño ni se entera mientras haya furgol y salvame


----------



## Vorsicht (17 May 2022)

bit dijo:


> Pregúntaselo a la cajera de igualdad.



Si sólo fuera esa! Es un caso ejemplar obviamente, pero cualquier político que cojas cumple con la máxima de subcualificación, salvo honrosas excepciones que no conozco, y que si conociera no nombraría.


----------



## inteño (17 May 2022)

Rocker dijo:


> La gente se marca metas inalcanzables y luego cuando se dan la ostia no lo quieren asumir.



Añade que muchas de las metas que se marca la gente son completamente arbitrarias: hay una presión por "tener una meta", ya desde el colegio. Y de ahí en parte que esas metas arbitrariamente escogidas estén mal calculadas.


----------



## Raedero (17 May 2022)

La Montaña dijo:


> Muy de acuerdo. Somos animales con mente que ya no tenemos contacto con nuestro mundo real. Vivimos metidos en cajas. Salimos de una caja para meternos en una caja con ruedas para ir a otra caja y volver. Usamos máquinas caminadoras y bicicletas fijas (dentro de grandes cajas) en vez de salir al verde.
> 
> No por nada tanta gente incluso con buena formación, trabajo y pasta se quiere ir al medio rural a tener proyectos reales, tangibles, observables, disfrutables. Me cago en el puto diagrama de Gantt y en el cumplimiento de objetivos mediante un sistema de gestión bajo una norma ISO. Transformar algo por tus propios medios, eso sí se puede ver y es compatible con la naturaleza de nuestro cerebro. Convertir materiales en construcciones, materia prima en productos, tierra en vegetales, animales en comida, etc... ver pasar el tiempo a una velocidad normal, no acelerada. Entender los períodos que tiene cada proceso, las lunas y la elevación del sol a lo largo del año. Estamos hechos para eso no para virtualizar todo en abstracciones inmateriales de las que seguramente ni siquiera lucramos para nosotros. Estamos evolucionados para explorar, para navegar, para escalar, para investigar, experimentar, crear y transformar. Nuestros cuerpos están adaptados para ser usados.
> 
> Ahora vivimos vidas antinaturales sentados todo el día en un cubo y, oh sorpresa, notamos consecuencias desfavorables. Encima nos bombardean 24/7 con que tenemos que tener más dinero y más pinta que Brad Pitt, o más culo que Chanel, o si no tienes dos o tres empresas exitosas como Elon Musk eres un fracasado. *Hasta un niñato youtuber gana más que tú.* Todos mostrando la falsedad de la vida aspiracional en instagram, y también en linkedin. En el siglo XXI nadie se levanta con mal aliento (solo tú, fracasado).




Excelente exposición y cito por lo resaltado en negrita, porque precisamente ayer de refilón vi un vídeo en plan "especial", de un youtuber random con algo más de dos millones de suscriptores.

Es de las cosas más tristes que he visto en mi vida, y eso que no me encuentro en un momento como para dar palmas. Y aún así me sentí afortunado, vivir para ver.

Contexto: Un tío con estudios técnicos superiores (y probablemente comiendo mierda y cobrando miseria) que un día decide compartir en YT su hobby de jugar videojuegos. En menos de tres años su canal da un salto exponencial y consigue millones de seguidores. Es una historia de sueño meritocrático que habitualmente suele estar falseada o tiene truco pero a veces, muy pocas veces, pasa, y este parece uno de esos casos.

Y por fin lo ha conseguido ¿es libre, feliz, se ha librado de la carrera de la rata? Ni de lejos.

Aun teniendo en cuenta que estará amasando una pequeña fortuna y que dispondrá de las necesidades básicas de sobra cubiertas a placer, incluso podrá permitirse caprichos que la mayoría no huele ni de lejos, este tipo ahora dedica de 10 a 15 horas cada día a estar plantado frente a una pantalla, jugando por obligación y echando incontables horas editando, leyendo comentarios, tratando con networkers, etc. etc. etc. Podrá descansar un rato al día viendo vídeos de YT o en twitter (lo dijo él). Eso por no hablar de los innumerables directos en twitch jugando a chorradas o haciendo "challenges" para que cuatro niños rata te llenen el chat de emojis. Ha conseguido construir su propia jaula para su propia carrera de la rata. Se podrá argumentar que ahora se dedica a algo que le gusta, que es su propio jefe, etc, etc.

A mí me gustan los videojuegos y puedo pegarme una viciada de varias horas en un momento dado, pero tener que estar constantemente jugando y con la cabeza metida en ese mundo sé que sería el suicidio. Concluyendo, se impone un modelo de éxito que es el puto infierno en vida.

Hablo de un tío de unos 30 años, con pareja, en España y que ha sido padre recientemente (por cierto, un gamer a mi parecer más bien pésimo y no precisamente muy gracioso ni carismático. Casi 3 millones de subs. y miles de comentarios lamiéndole el escroto). Y compartió sus impresiones en twitch. Y habló de ello con el mismo entusiasmo que podría mostrar alguien hablando de que un colega se ha comprado un hámster. Es posible que le emocionase más la expectativa de las reacciones de "su comunidad" al anunciar la primicia en twitter que el propio nacimiento de su propia hija.

Ese es el modus vivendi anhelable de nuestra sociedad, ese es el retrato del éxito del s. XXI.


----------



## Abort&cospelo (17 May 2022)

El dinero, el puto dinero.


----------



## Raedero (17 May 2022)

bocadRillo dijo:


> Tenemos todas nuestras necesidades cubiertas, pero como decía Mishima, el ser humano en esta sociedad moderna sufre de "un aburrimiento insoportable". Cuando una sociedad se deshumaniza y se cosifica, rechazando la trascendencia, la espiritualidad y los valores que realmente enriquecen el alma humana, la vida deja de tener sentido. Las personas sensibles acusan esta carencia y aparece la depresión. También influye el engaño de los massmierda, sobre todo ese monstruo de Satanás llamado Hollywood, que nos dice que tenemos que ser felices por cojones, y entonces nos damos cuenta de que no podemos serlo, porque la vida no es felicidad, sino sacrificio, trabajo, sufrimiento y abnegación, y así llegan las frustraciones vitales en la vida adulta.



La vida como valle de lágrimas es una normalización de la toxicidad psicopatocrática. La vida no es eso ni debería ser así, aunque la historia esté trazada con ese hilo putrefacto. Cuando se trabaja de forma cooperativa, aun sufriendo esfuerzos críticos y dificultades y precisamente siendo así, es cuando se disfruta y se hace con más alegría. La tragedia eventual no oscurece la armonía y la felicidad sustanciales. Así es la vida verdaderamente.

Sí es cierto que se ha producido una programación mental respecto a la expectativa del éxito y la felicidad y eso a su vez genera disonancia cognitiva frente a la realidad repugnante y distorsionada.

Ese "aburrimiento insoportable" quizás se haya dado en parte durante unas décadas, como síntoma de la sociedad el bienestar, pero a mi parecer está obsoleto. De hecho el problema que estamos acusando ahora es la incapacidad de cubrir ciertas necesidades MUY básicas aún pareciendo que estén al alcance de la mano. Es la sensación de estar frente a un festín y carecer de boca y tener las manos atadas. De hecho, es la angustia de la carencia de una vida material enriquecedora en favor de una esclavitud metafísica, somos siervos del metaverso. Es supervivencia extrema, una paralización frente al pánico del callejón sin salida.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (17 May 2022)

Meñakoz dijo:


> Lo primero que hacemos muchos nada más levantarnos por la mañana es mirar el móvil.



Yo leer burbuja en el desayuno


----------



## Shy (17 May 2022)

Big_Lanister dijo:


> Expliquese



Que las supuestas sociedades avanzadas han jodido las cabezas de la gente, que la vida simple es emocionalmente más sana que la porquería de sociedad que vivimos y que consideramos "desarrollada".


----------



## Diosa-Harley (17 May 2022)

las pastillas son parte del problema. Solo lo agravan y cronifican como la mayoria de drogas


----------



## Raedero (17 May 2022)

Unpomitopajugá dijo:


> La genética es muy cruel. Es injusto que tenga los peores defectos que puede tener un hombre.



Los peores defectos que pueda tener un hombre no son físicos, nunca lo fueron y nunca lo serán. Los peores defectos que pueda tener un hombre son espirituales y mentales.


----------



## Diosa-Harley (17 May 2022)

OvEr0n dijo:


> si no contestas a un wassap al minuto parece que vas de outsider


----------



## Diosa-Harley (17 May 2022)

Redoneon dijo:


> Principalmente se debe a que la gente a olvidado el escuchar su interior en post del exterior, porque hoy dia todo esta enfocado a la apariencia, como vestir bien y tener cosas chulas para conseguir la aceptación del resto, cuando lo único importante desde siempre a sido el aceptarte tu.
> 
> El haber olvidado eso a favor de las industrias y el consumo es lo que hace que el vacío de la existencia de trabajar por los demas rompa con la necesidad de vivir



Que serie es esa de la firma y avatar? Y como poneis esos gifs tan largos?


----------



## Redoneon (17 May 2022)

Diosa-Harley dijo:


> Que serie es esa de la firma y avatar? Y como poneis esos gifs tan largos?



Se llama Superjail y se hace con una página web del buscador poniendo como crear gif


----------



## ikifenix (17 May 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Ojo que yo la estoy padeciendo.
> 
> Es la autentica pandemia de estas decadas. Conozco un huevo de personas a mi alrededor que estan empastilladas por lo menos 7.
> 
> ...



¿Que pasaban mas penurias? Mi abuelo, sin educación basica, de carpintero jubilandose donde empezó a currar, casa de 3 pisos, mujer, hijos, nietos, coches, terreno en el campo, piso en la playa. Mi padre con educación básica, trabajando en tienda de muebles, donde se jubiló, piso de más de 150m, terreno en el campo, coches, etc...
2022, persona media con varias carreras, mileurista, maximos años que ha durado en la misma empresa: 3, ¿piso en propiedad? jajajajaja, ¿hijos? jajajajaja ¿coche? de segunda mano y que dé gracias.

No entiendo como la gente antes vivia más feliz y las actuales generaciones sufren depresión y ansiedad.


----------



## Diosa-Harley (17 May 2022)

Redoneon dijo:


> Se llama Superjail y se hace con una página web del buscador poniendo como crear gif



okay gracias. No me referia a como se hace el gif sino a como se inserta en la firma uno tan largo.


----------



## Otto_69 (17 May 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Ojo que yo la estoy padeciendo.
> 
> Es la autentica pandemia de estas decadas. Conozco un huevo de personas a mi alrededor que estan empastilladas por lo menos 7.
> 
> ...



Yo en cambio vivo en un pueblo y no conozco a nadie.

El puto estress de las ciudades, encerrados en zulos, pilando atascos de horas, siempre apurados, demasiados estimulos y prisas.

Mete a cualquier animal en un piso de ciudad y lo volveras loco.


----------



## Sesino6 (17 May 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Ojo que yo la estoy padeciendo.
> 
> Es la autentica pandemia de estas decadas. Conozco un huevo de personas a mi alrededor que estan empastilladas por lo menos 7.
> 
> ...



Por el consumismo.


----------



## Comandante otto (17 May 2022)

No hace falta traerlos,ya lo están haciendo.


----------



## Raedero (17 May 2022)

ikifenix dijo:


> ¿Que pasaban mas penurias? Mi abuelo, sin educación basica, de carpintero jubilandose donde empezó a currar, casa de 3 pisos, mujer, hijos, nietos, coches, terreno en el campo, piso en la playa. Mi padre con educación básica, trabajando en tienda de muebles, donde se jubiló, piso de más de 150m, terreno en el campo, coches, etc...
> 2022, persona media con varias carreras, mileurista, maximos años que ha durado en la misma empresa: 3, ¿piso en propiedad? jajajajaja, ¿hijos? jajajajaja ¿coche? de segunda mano y que dé gracias.
> 
> No entiendo como la gente antes vivia más feliz y las actuales generaciones sufren depresión y ansiedad.




Ya está. 

Pueden cerrar el foro y salir ordenadamente, aquí no hay nada más que ver.


----------



## Jevitronka (17 May 2022)

Es porque están en un trabajo que no les gusta, y/o con unas condiciones pésimas o directamente desempleados


----------



## asclepio (17 May 2022)

Depresión.....pasado 
Ansiedad...futuro 

Pensamos demasiado y vivimos con unas expectativas irreales.

Solución? Vivir el presente


----------



## gilmour38 (17 May 2022)

En serio, te extraña? Gente sin trabajo, gente con curros esclavistas, marido paco que es desplumado por su exmujer , que se ha zumbado a todo el barrio, enfermedades chungas, criptoestafados, virgenes cincuentones, rollos familiares, etc.


----------



## gilmour38 (17 May 2022)

Has dado en el clavo
Remar cada vez mas fuerte para que el estado te quite el 75% de lo que ganas para repartirlo entre amigos, vagos y tontas utiles.

Y que todos lo acepten como deseable.

Es una incomprensión brutal.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## DOM + (17 May 2022)

De qué hablas?
Lo primero, aprende a ecribir. Articula una respuesta coherente, con sus pausas, su lógica y un contenido mínimamente inteligible. Un discurso redactado que exprese algo en relación al escrito al que respondes.
Luego, te diriges a mi con respeto.

Me vas a hablar a mi de tener idea cuando solo comparando el nivel de redactado de ambos se ve a leguas quien sienta aquí cátedra y quien solo suelta palabras y frases sin sentido.

Pequeño? De edad? Ojalá
De talla? 1'95m y 100 kgs de peso. 
Ni la una ni la otra.

Lo dicho, redacta correctamente y muestra respeto.


----------



## Sietebailes (17 May 2022)

Lo normal, no se gestiona el fracaso,se hace al hombre débil y afeminado, la globalizacion, la falta de creencias, las mujeres cegados con un feminismo que anula su función más importante en la vida,el adoctrinamiento escolar y el golpe de realidad,todo sumado a una sociedad débil,miedosa.
Lo ideal para su fácil manejo. 
Y si osas salirte de esa fila serás tratado como demente y llevado a reeducacion.
Hay que estar fuerte mentalmente para vivir sin contaminarte.
Resumiendo en tiempos la vida te daba una bofetada,hoy te da prozac y tranxilium


----------



## McNulty (17 May 2022)

Pues yo no me cambio por mi abuelo ni loco. Alguien con cerebro que haya nacido en hezpaña vive mejor que un emperador romano.

Esta proliferación de problemas mentales es debido a la creciente feminización de la sociedad. El estado natural de una mujer es la inestabilidad emocional. La emoción está ganando la batalla a la "aburrida" razón. De ahí que tengas a mucha gente perdida (y ya entrada en años) sin referencias. Tienen el espíritu encharcado de subjetividad.


----------



## Aeneas (17 May 2022)

En mi opinión es un cúmulo de encadenar 2 crisis y el cómo se dan las noticias: todo malas noticias, con tono de tensión. Y luego desde la época del subnornal de zp los políticos no hacen más que enfrentar a la gente, prohibirles cosas, el usar chivatos... El acoso a los no vacunados ha sido la última. 

Es el caldo perfecto para minar la moral de cualquiera. Lo que tendría que hacer la gente es dejar de ver la tele. Pero vamos, mucho estoy pidiendo cuando la mayoría no se quita ni el bozal.


----------



## Redoneon (17 May 2022)

Diosa-Harley dijo:


> okay gracias. No me referia a como se hace el gif sino a como se inserta en la firma uno tan largo.



Que yo sepa lo puedes subir de cualquier tamaño, yo lo subi a una web de gestion de enlaces y de ahi pege el link de descarga en la firma y listo



https://s7.gifyu.com/images/1x10-Time-Police-Part-2-online-video-cutter.com.gif


----------



## Doctor Nunca (17 May 2022)

A muchos les gusta decirse deprimidos para no reconocer que están muertos del asco. Les valida socialmente.

Si estás deprimido vas al psiquiatra, tomas pastillas chulas, la gente te da ánimos, te pillas una baja, tienes excusa para remolonear, fantasear contigo mismo...Además como la "ansiedad" es algo difuso en lo que cabe todo pues blanco y en botella.

Como los que van (iban) a las manis a que les dieran un porrazo. En unas horas se sentían más importantes que en el resto de su vida.

La gente necesita representarse a si misma constantemente, sino tendría que aceptar el hecho de que no son más que unos pobres infelices en mitad de un sistema que puede aplastarlos como moscas cuando quiera.


----------



## DVD1975 (17 May 2022)

La avaricia.
Tuve una ex amiga que era funci su pareja funci y era muy ambiciosa se metió en un chalet de 600.000 euros 
La oía a veces decir....si fulanito tiene esto pq no lo puedo tener me lo merezco.
Yo la decía pues pq la vida es así.
A mí me decía que no era ambiciosa 
Empezo a dejar a las amigas a hacerse amigas de funcis y desaparecio de nuestras vidas.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (17 May 2022)

Fácil, estamos a mitad de camino entre las fases III (mariconismo y debilidad) y IV (derroición galopante)


----------



## Ratona001 (17 May 2022)

Ansia putaaaaaaaa

Estarse 8-9 h en el curro diariamente no es sano.
30 días de vacaciones es poco. 

Yo he tenido con frecuencia pensamientos intrusivos de suicidio.


----------



## cacho_perro (17 May 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Ojo que yo la estoy padeciendo.
> 
> Es la autentica pandemia de estas decadas. Conozco un huevo de personas a mi alrededor que estan empastilladas por lo menos 7.
> 
> ...



Antiguamente la gente comía muy mal, muy repetitivo y con muchas carencias, que en los pueblos provocaban graves problemas de crecimiento en los niños, con multitud de casos de raquitismo, enanismo, montones de enfermedades que hacía que antes de los 8 años se murieran a puñados... Había "tontos del pueblo" a montones por enfermedades o golpes mal curados, una mala cosecha hacia pasar hambre a mucha gente mientras los "señoritos" acaparaban para especular y todo eso ocurría en España hace apenas 100 años:






Las Hurdes, Extremedura, 1922: miseria absoluta hace sólo 100 años...


O cómo una visita del pvtero Alfonso XIII a una supuesta comarca "pintoresca" derivó en un vergüenza internacional por las escenas de miseria, hambre y enfermedades que se encontró: El bocio, el paludismo, el tifus, la viruela, eran las enfermedades que convivían" entre las gentes hurdanas...




www.burbuja.info





De propina, los que dependían de arrendar tierras y no podían pagar el arrendamiento algún año por una mala cosecha o plaga ni tenían bienes para responder se encamaban negándose a comer y se dejaban morir de hambre directamente de pura desesperación, porque no había seguros agrarios ni limosnas que los ayudaran... Se les llamaba vulgarmente los "tumbaos"

Así que no, paso de vivir como antiguamente, era una PVTA mierda de vida para el 90% de la población, que era pobre de solemnidad y simplemente no se podía permitir comer bien y sano por falta de pasta....


----------



## Tzadik (17 May 2022)

Abandono del camino valores y la Fe cristiana, sustituyendolo por el capitalismo y consumismo desenfrenado que lleva a lo carnal, al hedonismo, la lujuria y la idolatría a pobres seres de carne.


----------



## Tyler·Durden (17 May 2022)

Los vendehumos del 'puedes hacer todo lo que te propongas' tienen algo de culpa en esto.

No, no todo el mundo puede hacer cualquier cosa. Y cuanto antes seas capaz de saber cuál es tu cosa, tu talento o tus capacidades para hacer qué cosas, antes te encaminarás y menos expuesto a caídas absurdas estarás.

Dicho esto, no menosprecies el poder del contacto con la realidad: naturaleza, campo, vida simple. Estamos metidos en una Matrix muy cabrona, y hay que ser consciente de ello y saber escapar de ella de cuando en cuando.


----------



## olalai (17 May 2022)

Sentirse atrapado, no tener libertad (para cada uno es una cosa diferente), no tener la esperanza de liberarse de una carga, necesidad...
Ir a presión, estrés constante.
Ruptura de lazos de comunidad, familia, etc. Sensación de aislamiento.
Temas físicos como tener déficit de algun nutriente importante.
Debe haber tb. un tema hormonal o de nuestra parte irracional que no puedo precisar por desconocimiento, pero que hace caer a algunos en pensamientos y acciones absurdas una y otra vez . Eso si da para depresión en el bobo que lo padece y sobre todo al que lo aguanta al lado.
También está la estupidez romántica de la juventud que se acaba superando.
Duelos, pérdidas.
Ver cómo la vida ha ido cambiando en los últimos años, no a mejor en gral., y no tener nada claro qué nos depara el futuro.
Personalmente estoy bien. Hace un tiempo no me deprimía nada, pero me cabreaba casi todo. Ahora intento disfrutar de lo pequeño e ignoro lo que/ a quien no me aporta nada.


----------



## Charles B. (17 May 2022)

Fausto1880 dijo:


> A ti te falta Dios. O amor.
> Es lo mismo.



¿Te refieres al Dios de las plantas de oncología infantil? Porque a mí eso más que amor me parece repugnante sadismo.


----------



## Cipotecon (17 May 2022)

gilmour38 dijo:


> En serio, te extraña? Gente sin trabajo, gente con curros esclavistas, marido paco que es desplumado por su exmujer , que se ha zumbado a todo el barrio, enfermedades chungas, criptoestafados, virgenes cincuentones, rollos familiares, etc.



Criptoestafados

me apuntó el término


----------



## Charles B. (17 May 2022)

Tzadik dijo:


> Abandono del camino valores y la Fe cristiana, sustituyendolo por el capitalismo y consumismo desenfrenado que lleva a lo carnal, al hedonismo, la lujuria y la idolatría a pobres seres de carne.



Otro puto subnormal adorando al dios sádico que gusta de torturar niños y permite un orden obsceno de las cosas. 

Dadme a vuestro Diablo, seguramente lo haría mejor.


----------



## .AzaleA. (17 May 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> Tambien tiene que ver que antes la depresión estaba mal vista. Nadie queria que le tratasen de debil o enfermo mental. Despues decir en publico que estabas deprimido se convirtio en una especie de exito. Como cuando decian que Steve Jobs lloraba en las reuniones.
> 
> Para poner la guinda al pastel, las farmaceuticas se forran con las pastillicas y la seguridad social prefiere que el medico de cabecera recete pastillas a derivar los pacienes a especialistas.




Pues mi visión es bien distinta. Sigue estando mal visto y mucha gente no lo comprende. 
Tener distimia o depresión durante la juventud, o simplemente ser una persona más pasiva, está como mal visto porque, claro, estás en los 20, en los 30, 40, etc y tienes que comeeeerte el mundo sí o sí.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (17 May 2022)

Me nutre ver a forococheros en la mierda


----------



## TomásPlatz (17 May 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Ojo que yo la estoy padeciendo.
> 
> Es la autentica pandemia de estas decadas. Conozco un huevo de personas a mi alrededor que estan empastilladas por lo menos 7.
> 
> ...



TE LO VOY A CONTAR YO

1. TECNOLOGIA
2. MEDIOS DE COMUNICACION METIENDO MIEDO (MIEDO = INFELICIDAD)
3. COMIDA BASURA
4. MUSICA BASURA
5. REDES SOCIALES QUE CAUSAN DEPRESION/ANSIEDAD POR NO TENER LA VIDA IDILICA QUE MUESTRAN LOS INFLUENCER DE TURNO


----------



## Charles B. (17 May 2022)

La vida hoy es más tóxica que en los 80 o 90 porque hemos perdido parcelas de libertad que nunca creímos en riesgo. A cambio se nos ha vendido un bienestar tecnológico que sólo propicia el aislamiento y la sensación de otredad lindando con la psicopatía. El empobrecimiento económico de la sociedad es brutal, como decían por aquí. En los viejos tiempos un currito y un ama de casa podían tener una vida plena, e hijos. Hoy en día eso sólo es patrimonio de las castas más adineradas, porcentualmente escasas e interesadas por mantener e incrementar este orden de cosas.

Todo está prohibido, por tu bien. Las cosas que dan placer en la vida son malísimas para tu salud, no enfermes que gastas. Pensar libremente más allá de los casposos esquemas políticos de siempre no sirve de nada. Amar incondicionalmente a alguien es motivo de burla o sospecha.

He disfrutado de plenitud vital y he caído en abismos de tristeza sin haberme medicado nunca. Ahora estoy en un momento vital desastroso que no pienso describir porque paso de aficionados a los libros de autoayuda y demás hijos de la gran puta con vocación insatisfecha de loquero. Tan sólo estoy mal, como he estado bien, en medio de un montón de sucesos aleatorios que no puedo modificar.

Ojalá Putin le eche huevos. Ojalá viéramos el cielo arder mañana.


----------



## Jean du Moulin (17 May 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Toda la gente que conozco con "ansiedad", "depresión" e "insomnio" son putos vagos de mierda que no tienen nada que hacer en todo el día.
> 
> La gente que tiene una vida ocupada no tiene ningún trastorno mental, ni tampoco enfermedades físicas.



Tampoco se crea, que en Corea del Sur y Japón, trabajan como mulos...y también tienen lo suyo del tema, incluidas tasas elevadas de suicidio.


----------



## .AzaleA. (18 May 2022)

Pagaaloslistoscontudinero dijo:


> Falta de conocer exactamente qué es la vida y para qué estamos aquí, Desconexión espiritual.




*Lo jodido es cuando encuentras esa conexión espiritual y te percatas aún más de la oscuridad y depredación que lo inunda todo. *


----------



## .AzaleA. (18 May 2022)

Redoneon dijo:


> Principalmente se debe a que la gente a olvidado el escuchar su interior en post del exterior, porque hoy dia todo esta enfocado a la apariencia, como vestir bien y tener cosas chulas para conseguir la aceptación del resto, cuando lo único importante desde siempre a sido el aceptarte tu.
> 
> El haber olvidado eso a favor de las industrias y el consumo es lo que hace que el vacío de la existencia de trabajar por los demas rompa con la necesidad de vivir




Lo malo y nefasto es cuando aprendes precisamente a vivir para ti, por el motivo que sea, y te apartas casi al completo de ninguna vida social. Luego es imposible volver al ruedo, que te interesen realmente los grupos de personas -a largo plazo- más allá de ver la escena social como un juego, o zona minada.


----------



## Arthas98 (18 May 2022)

A mí cómo estudiante me quitaba el sueño de que iba a trabajar al terminar los estudios. Al final he hecho un máster privado con salida asegurada al mercado laboral y se me han pasado todos los males. Para que luego digan que el dinero no da la felicidad


----------



## .AzaleA. (18 May 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Toda la gente que conozco con "ansiedad", "depresión" e "insomnio" son putos vagos de mierda que no tienen nada que hacer en todo el día.
> 
> La gente que tiene una vida ocupada no tiene ningún trastorno mental, ni tampoco enfermedades físicas.




Qué crueles sois las mujeres virgo...

Es verdad que mantenerte ocupado te quita -artificialmente- todo eso que dices, cierto. Pero ojo, que el tipo de ocupación es también lo que genera los síntomas de los que se habla en el hilo.


----------



## No tengo ni idea de nada. (18 May 2022)

Pues yo padezco las dos cosas desde hace años por diversos motivos. Las causas pueden ser muchas; sociales, personales y una mezcla de las dos, vitales, que esa mezcla es lo peor de todo.


----------



## ·TUERTO (18 May 2022)

trukutruku dijo:


> Remar cada vez mas fuerte para que el estado te quite el 75% de lo que ganas para repartirlo entre amigos, vagos y tontas utiles.
> 
> Y que todos lo acepten como deseable.
> 
> Es una incomprensión brutal.


----------



## ·TUERTO (18 May 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Ojo que yo la estoy padeciendo.
> 
> Es la autentica pandemia de estas decadas. Conozco un huevo de personas a mi alrededor que estan empastilladas por lo menos 7.
> 
> ...


----------



## vanderwilde (18 May 2022)

En los países latinoamericanos prácticamente no existe. Dale dinero a los pobres y no los vas a tener contentos con nada.

Hemos llevado, o mejor dicho, estamos llevando una vida que no nos corresponde.


----------



## .AzaleA. (18 May 2022)

Gorkako dijo:


> Por desgracia me toca de cerca dos casos:
> - Persona mayor que no tiene problemas graves en la vida ni nada mejor que hacer (apenas curra 4h a la semana)
> - Persona joven que tiene la agenda a full hace deporte e intenta llenar los vacíos de la agenda con cualquier chorrada para evitar tener tiempo libre.
> 
> ...




Si de verdad esas mujeres/conocidos se ponen así por esas gilipolleces... no me quiero imaginar como les venga una enfermedad incurable.




esBlackpill.com dijo:


> El mundo antes era para hombres fuertes, el mundo ahora es para mentes fuertes.




Gran frase.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (18 May 2022)

El nuncafollismo esta causando también estragos, no hablo de meterla y correrse, sino de esa sensación brutal de hacer el amor o follar con alguien que les encante, enamorarse, sudar, vibrar, que dé todo igual, eso cada vez existe menos, son todos polvos robóticos tipo porno, drogas, popper, miradas vacías como de peli porno etc...

Vaya sociedad destruida nos ha traído la mierda del socialismo.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (18 May 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Esta también es buena. Nos han hecho creer que somos la hostia, por el bajo nivel de exigencia en el colegio, secundaria, incluso universidad, y luego viene la realidad, que no perdona.
> Cagar más alto que el culo, es imposible... al menos sometidos a un campo gravitatorio.



Los mejores supervivientes en toda esta situación son los que han tenido infancias difíciles, los niños de papá estan hechos mierda, los huérfanos, niños pobres o que estuvieron pasando una infancia jodida y que han sabido estudiar, formarse y no sucumbir a drogas miran por encima del hombro a todos los bebés malcriados acojonados porque la vida no les da todo lo que de pequeños les prometieron.


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 May 2022)




----------



## Jorgito Rafael (18 May 2022)

Antes España era un pais alegre, prospero, una raza indomable, conquistadora.

La judeomasoneria, junto a liberales y rojos de mierda se han cargado el espiritu de una raza, demasiado poderosa como para dejarla libre, mejor contaminarla y convertira en una pandilla de debiluchos cagados de miedo por 4 mohameh y 4 Ndongos.

Ademas, se han cargado la Familia, que es el pilar mas importante, tasa de divorcios mas alta de Europa, feminismo, ideologias criminales se han cargado este pais, asi que normal que la gente este depresiva, es un viaje a ninguna parte.


----------



## .AzaleA. (18 May 2022)

Pleonasmo dijo:


> Muy sencillo bajo mi optica: el ser humano nace con unos objetivos, unos mas primarios (comer, reproducirse, etc) y otros mas secundarios (ser humano moderno ; autorrealizacion entendida como compra de vivienda, buen puesto laboral...).
> 
> Han despojado a un tio random de Europa de la posibilidad de formar familia, de tener trabajo o, en caso de tenerlo, en muchos casos es asqueroso y esclavista. El mismo, no le permite tener vivienda, sin esta, no hay base para proyecto de pareja e hijos. Para colmo, todo el escenario de enfrentamiento hombre-mujer diseñado para, sin ninguna duda, destruir la mente de cualquiera. Menudo coctel, como para no.
> 
> Cuando todo pierde sentido y no hay incentivos ni metas a medio-largo plazo, ¿que cojones nos queda?, consumismo insatisfactorio, relaciones vacuas, vacias y una sensancion de que se te esta escapando lo importante, o peor aun, que es inalcanzable.




Es muy cierto todo lo que comentas pero, últimamente, me ha dado por pensar que _el colapso ficticio de Europa solamente es nuestra última prueba como pueblo_... Ya sabes, que los que evolucionen ahora en la tierra (infierno) sean otros... otras razas.



Spoiler: Off topic



*Me encanta tu avatar (Foxito Mulder en verdad). Nunca conseguí encender a tiempo la Tv para ver Californication, ya que la emitían de madrugada durante los veranos de los 2010.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (18 May 2022)

Pleonasmo dijo:


> Muy sencillo bajo mi optica: el ser humano nace con unos objetivos, unos mas primarios (comer, reproducirse, etc) y otros mas secundarios (ser humano moderno ; autorrealizacion entendida como compra de vivienda, buen puesto laboral...).
> 
> Han despojado a un tio random de Europa de la posibilidad de formar familia, de tener trabajo o, en caso de tenerlo, en muchos casos es asqueroso y esclavista. El mismo, no le permite tener vivienda, sin esta, no hay base para proyecto de pareja e hijos. Para colmo, todo el escenario de enfrentamiento hombre-mujer diseñado para, sin ninguna duda, destruir la mente de cualquiera. Menudo coctel, como para no.
> 
> Cuando todo pierde sentido y no hay incentivos ni metas a medio-largo plazo, ¿que cojones nos queda?, consumismo insatisfactorio, relaciones vacuas, vacias y una sensancion de que se te esta escapando lo importante, o peor aun, que es inalcanzable.



MAXIMUM DERROITION.

YA NADA PUEDE HACERSE.

OJALA EXISTA LA REENCARNACION, QUIZA EN OTRA VIDA SI...


----------



## skan (18 May 2022)

- Las redes sociales.
- Fanfarronear, bullying a gran escala,...
- La gente se crea demasiadas expectativas de la vida.
- La gente ya no quiere trabajar, todo el mundo quiere ser rico y vivir del cuento.
- Es mucho más complicado conseguir trabajo, por mucho que estudies o aunque aceptes sueldos miserables.
- Las mujeres cada día están más endiosadas.
- Ya no se puede construir donde uno quiera y eso ha hecho que el precio de la vivienda se dispare.


----------



## Rotto2 (18 May 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Ojo que yo la estoy padeciendo.
> 
> Es la autentica pandemia de estas decadas. Conozco un huevo de personas a mi alrededor que estan empastilladas por lo menos 7.
> 
> ...



Espera que este puto sugnormal que ha abierto diez mil hilos de loco perdido contando que está enfermo mental con psiquiatra y que está solísimo porque cae mal a todo el mundo (cosa cierta porque es un mierda miserable) ahora dice que es por la alimentación o las pantallas lo suyo.


----------



## rsaca (18 May 2022)

Lo que sucede es que es jodido vivir en una sociedad que se está suicidando.

Porque en el fondo todos tenemos la sensación de que por mal que estén las cosas ahora, van a estarlo mucho peor. Ante esto caben dos opciones, asumirlo y empezar a prepararse para la que viene o hacer como si nada pero con un ruido interno que te va a carcomer.


----------



## Romu (18 May 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Ojo que yo la estoy padeciendo.
> 
> Es la autentica pandemia de estas decadas. Conozco un huevo de personas a mi alrededor que estan empastilladas por lo menos 7.
> 
> ...



Que tal si en lugar de observar y quejarte HACES ALGO por el bien de tu salud ?
Mucho bla,bla,bla pero ..... has cambiado de hábitos o esperas que la medicación te ponga en eje?


----------



## Bernaldo (18 May 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Antes España era un pais alegre, prospero, una raza indomable, conquistadora.
> 
> La judeomasoneria, junto a liberales y rojos de mierda se han cargado el espiritu de una raza, demasiado poderosa como para dejarla libre, mejor contaminarla y convertira en una pandilla de debiluchos cagados de miedo por 4 mohameh y 4 Ndongos.
> 
> Ademas, se han cargado la Familia, que es el pilar mas importante, tasa de divorcios mas alta de Europa, feminismo, ideologias criminales se han cargado este pais, asi que normal que la gente este depresiva, es un viaje a ninguna parte.



pero qué fácil fue durante unas décadas el levantar el dedo acusador contra la Iglesia, esa santa y sabia institución, que nos ha dicho por activa y por pasiva que dinamitar los cimientos en que se basaban nuestras sociedades era garantía de posterior caída, se les acusó de querer amarrar a las personas en la cárcel del matrimonio, de agredir a la mujer por defender la vida del nonato, de reprimir el desenfreno sexual, se minusvaloró su espíritu misionero de cuidar al enfermo, al anciano, etc, etc...

pues ahí tenemos el resultado de ignorar las enseñanazas, divorcio generalizado, desatención de la familia, putiferio generalizado desde edades tempranas, sodogomorrismo, vagancia, precariedad laboral, abandono de los enfermos -se vio en la pandemia- especialmente de los ancianos, eutanasismo, etc, etcc

cómo no va a estar generalizada la depresión y ansiedad, si para colmo y como sucedáneo lo confiamos todo al chamanismo científico, la farmacia... uno de los grandes negocios del siglo


----------



## Romu (18 May 2022)

Antes la gente tenía que buscarse la vida para comer , para sobrevivir.

No había tiempo para recrear la mente en "y si.."

Conozco cantidad de gente joven que ya va por la segunda carrera o segundo master ..... Antes que tener un currito sencillo prefieren seguir siendo eternos estudiantes y mantenidos por los papas.... llegan a los 30 sin casi experiencias vitales y encima se deprimen .....
Criticando la vida de los otros en lugar de pensar en la suya......


----------



## Gorkako (18 May 2022)

.AzaleA. dijo:


> Si de verdad esas mujeres/conocidos se ponen así por esas gilipolleces... no me quiero imaginar como les venga una enfermedad incurable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Así es ... El día que pase o la cabeza les da un vuelco o ya entran al pozo y de ahí no salen.. y tengo seguro de que cositas así le pasa a más gente, quizá no a esos extremos...


----------



## germanalca (18 May 2022)

Yo lo que veo es que se utiliza muy bien para no trabajar, en mi entorno son todo mujeres con depresión y ansiedad, se tiran unos meses de baja y a vivir. Luego eso sí no paran de viajar e ir de fiesta y encima lo comparten en sus perfiles, en fin ... basura de sistema.


----------



## Don_Quijote (18 May 2022)

Mucho cliché motivacional, y poca filosofía profunda.


El puñetero remoquete ese de "tienes que tener autoestima y amarte a ti mismo", ha hecho muchísimo daño.

Uno debe amarse y estar orgulloso de uno mismo si, y solo sí, ha cumplido con las metas que él mismo se ha propuesto.
Si no, lo de amarse a uno mismo es una forma de autoengaño.
Estar "feliz de haberse conocido" no debería ser la opción por defecto, sino un estado que uno alcanza DESPUÉS de habérselo currado.

Demasiado orgullo, demasiada sofisticación, demasiada distorsión de todo, demasiado egoísmo, demasiada falsedad.

La personalidad de la mayor parte de personas está basada en mentiras.... pero los seres humanos nos enfrentamos a la REALIDAD a diario. Podemos engañar a los demás, pero no podemos engañarnos a nosotros mismos. No se puede engañar a nuestro yo interior, al yo que habita de nuestro yo, al yo silencioso que nos observa como observan las serpientes, y nos juzga y es implacable.


----------



## Dr. Oldman (18 May 2022)

trukutruku dijo:


> Remar cada vez mas fuerte para que el estado te quite el 75% de lo que ganas para repartirlo entre amigos, vagos y tontas utiles.
> 
> Y que todos lo acepten como deseable.
> 
> Es una incomprensión brutal.



EFECTIVAMENTE. El problema principal radica en eso mismo, que tu esfuerzo y sacrifico se ven aboslutamente en la nada cuando llegas a fin de mes.


----------



## Tzadik (18 May 2022)

Charles B. dijo:


> Otro puto subnormal adorando al dios sádico que gusta de torturar niños y permite un orden obsceno de las cosas.
> 
> Dadme a vuestro Diablo, seguramente lo haría mejor.




DIOS no está para cuidarte, DIOS está para que tu lo encuentres, lo entiendas, sigas los pactos que tus antepasados hicieron con el y así obtengas la salvación espiritual. Todo el libre albedrío, todo lo carnal, es obra de Satan, os referís a DIOS pensando desde el punto de vista físico carnal y viendoos con egolatría como algo a lo que hay que cuidar porque si, sin tan si quiera respetando ni un solo punto del pacto... y ahí es donde herrais .


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (18 May 2022)

Se vive un estilo de vida que lleva a la depresión y ansiedad, y una parte importante es el uso excesivo del móvil. Deja de entrar tanto aquí y en redes, haz más deporte, actividades al aire libre, no trabajar tanto, alejarse de los problemas sin sentido.


----------



## pepeleches (18 May 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> Tambien tiene que ver que antes la depresión estaba mal vista. Nadie queria que le tratasen de debil o enfermo mental. Despues decir en publico que estabas deprimido se convirtio en una especie de exito. Como cuando decian que Steve Jobs lloraba en las reuniones.



Bajar el listón de las verdaderas enfermedades mentales y dar una palmada en la espalda y solidarizarse con todo aquel que no lo pasa especialmente bien por cualquier circunstancia, es una forma brutal de romper las reglas de juego. 

Y no es nada positivo, lo que se hace es señalar como patología cualquier racha mala, frustración, sentimiento negativo, impotencia ante una situación, cualquier percepción de la realidad por subjetiva o equivocada que sea. 

Es lo de la generación de cristal elevado al cubo. Eso se mezcla el discurso de que la sociedad tiene la culpa de todo lo que te pasa, y ya tenemos montado un pifostio donde de la noche a la mañana tienes una población supuestamente llena de problemas mentales, donde lo guay es llorar cuanto más fuerte y más públicamente mejor para que te hagan casito. 

Pasa lo mismo que con el acoso sexual. En el momento en que una mirada o un chiste pasan a ser acoso sexual, una parte de la población empieza a buscar a su alrededor constantemente para detectar supuestos acosos en el gesto más estúpido. No es que se esté incrementando el acoso, se está incrementando la gilipollez, porque simplemente has rebajado tanto el listón que todo es interpretable como acoso. 

Y, como siempre, las verdaderas víctimas son las que sí sufren acoso o los que sí padecen una enfermedad mental. Porque no se les hace ni puto caso y se ven mezclados con frustrados profesionales que quieren tener su momento de gloria en las redes, y por supuesto, cambiar el mundo para que ellos no tengan que soportar la pesada carga de vivir, sino que sea el estado con sus leyes el que deforme la realidad hasta que se ajuste a sus tonterías.


----------



## Fra Diavolo (18 May 2022)

La gente no acepta que la vida pasa, que somos una mierda, y que la felicidad está en las pequeñas cosas.


----------



## yavantres (18 May 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


>



Ese falso gurú ha estado en el World Economic Forum diciendo que el problema de este mundo es que sobran la mitad de las personas.

Es curioso cómo se olvida uno de la espiritualidad y el misticismo cuando le llega un maletín repleto de billetes.

Lástima que no pueda adjuntar el video desde mi telegram.


----------



## DVD1975 (18 May 2022)

Yo le dije a una funci con ansiedad que su marido la abandono y no quería vender su chalet vendelo y es menos gasto me miró como una loca 
Yo le dije a una ex amiga que decía pq no obtengo lo que me merezco...la vida es así no todo el mundo obtiene lo que quiere.
Yo le dije a otra date un paseo contacta con la naturaleza siéntate en un parque respira aire puro ..es que eso es de chonis y cañis parados y muertos de hambre.
Las de arriba siguen con ansiedad con vidas de mierda y tomando ansioliticos.
Las que me han hecho caso no tomaron mierdas y felices.
Hay gente que no quiere salir del hoyo les gusta revolcarse en su propia mierda.


----------



## zirick (18 May 2022)

Sabes que por mucho que busques libertad cada día te van la coartar más hostigandote de todas las maneras posibles. Este progresismo de corte comunista es implacable, o te buscas una válvula de escape o acabas en depresión, así estamos ahora mismo.

Nos hemos dado cuenta de que estamos en algo parecido a ésto.





Y que la frase es mentira.


----------



## El gostoso (18 May 2022)

VROTAL MI BATIATO


----------



## El gostoso (18 May 2022)

Estarás contento con la mierda de país que has dejado eh, langosta.


No olvidamos


----------



## El gostoso (18 May 2022)

EmosidoEngañado dijo:


> >sedentarismo
> >comida basura
> >futuro incierto
> >inflación
> ...



Amén


----------



## El gostoso (18 May 2022)

ikifenix dijo:


> ¿Que pasaban mas penurias? Mi abuelo, sin educación basica, de carpintero jubilandose donde empezó a currar, casa de 3 pisos, mujer, hijos, nietos, coches, terreno en el campo, piso en la playa. Mi padre con educación básica, trabajando en tienda de muebles, donde se jubiló, piso de más de 150m, terreno en el campo, coches, etc...
> 2022, persona media con varias carreras, mileurista, maximos años que ha durado en la misma empresa: 3, ¿piso en propiedad? jajajajaja, ¿hijos? jajajajaja ¿coche? de segunda mano y que dé gracias.
> 
> No entiendo como la gente antes vivia más feliz y las actuales generaciones sufren depresión y ansiedad.



Cerrad el hilo


----------



## LionelHutz (18 May 2022)

.AzaleA. dijo:


> Pues mi visión es bien distinta. Sigue estando mal visto y mucha gente no lo comprende.
> Tener distimia o depresión durante la juventud, o simplemente ser una persona más pasiva, está como mal visto porque, claro, estás en los 20, en los 30, 40, etc y tienes que comeeeerte el mundo sí o sí.



Si eres tia, nadie te va a recriminar el estar deprimida.
Si eres tio...
No esta mal vista, lo estas escenificando mal. Tienes que pintarte el pelo de colores raros, algunos piercings y adoptar algun eslogan estupido. Muy importante ir siempre en colectivo.


----------



## El gostoso (18 May 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Antes España era un pais alegre, prospero, una raza indomable, conquistadora.
> 
> La judeomasoneria, junto a liberales y rojos de mierda se han cargado el espiritu de una raza, demasiado poderosa como para dejarla libre, mejor contaminarla y convertira en una pandilla de debiluchos cagados de miedo por 4 mohameh y 4 Ndongos.
> 
> Ademas, se han cargado la Familia, que es el pilar mas importante, tasa de divorcios mas alta de Europa, feminismo, ideologias criminales se han cargado este pais, asi que normal que la gente este depresiva, es un viaje a ninguna parte.



De Europa, dice, del mundo


----------



## Shudra (18 May 2022)

Trabajar para vivir y vivir para trabajar. Las condiciones materiales se han deteriorado mucho.


----------



## olalai (18 May 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Mucho cliché motivacional, y poca filosofía profunda.
> 
> 
> El puñetero remoquete ese de "tienes que tener autoestima y amarte a ti mismo", ha hecho muchísimo daño.
> ...



Pues si, la falsedad como norma, el postureo y la pandemia de estupidez no los cité. Pesa el no tener el refugio que supone la verdad.
Uno tiene que conocerse bien y reflexionar, ayuda también el estar en un entorno medio estable: por ejemplo, mantener amigos de siempre, tener cierta estabilidad. Pienso que los que viven en su pueblo de toda la vida lo deben disfrutar a menos que sea una aldea perdida, claro


----------



## Portero de noche (18 May 2022)

P


Unpomitopajugá dijo:


> La genética es muy cruel. Es injusto que tenga los peores defectos que puede tener un hombre.





Pero como dice mi madre (con todos mis respetos y sin ofender), " siempre hay una mierda para un tiesto", con ésto lo que te quiero decir que si la vida ha sido cruel con tu físico puede ser que con tu personalidad haya sido extraordinaria.
Explota lo bueno de ti y por supuesto haz algo de deporte.


----------



## esBlackpill.com (18 May 2022)

.AzaleA. dijo:


> Gran frase.



Graciqs compañero, a veces tengo momentos de gran lucidez creativa


----------



## spica (18 May 2022)

olalai dijo:


> Pues si, la falsedad como norma, el postureo y la pandemia de estupidez no los cité. Pesa el no tener el refugio que supone la verdad.
> Uno tiene que conocerse bien y reflexionar, ayuda también el estar en un entorno medio estable: por ejemplo, mantener amigos de siempre, tener cierta estabilidad. Pienso que los que viven en su pueblo de toda la vida lo deben disfrutar a menos que sea una aldea perdida, claro



Y dale con idealizar los pueblos.

En los pueblos la gente es tan hija de puta como en la ciudad.


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 May 2022)

yavantres dijo:


> Ese falso gurú ha estado en el World Economic Forum diciendo que el problema de este mundo es que sobran la mitad de las personas.
> 
> Es curioso cómo se olvida uno de la espiritualidad y el misticismo cuando le llega un maletín repleto de billetes.
> 
> Lástima que no pueda adjuntar el video desde mi telegram.



Pues dice la verdad. 
Aún así he visto en muchos vídeos como habla de la mujer como madre y la importancia de que sean los padres quienes se encarguen del cuidado y educación de sus hijos sobre todo en los primeros años y no abandonarlos en orfanatos llamados guarderías como en España . 
Los bebés sin contacto con sus madres no adquieren el instinto reproductivo y la sexualidad se convierte en parafilias ( la razón principal por la que en España se asesinan bebés en el vientre de sus madres y no se forman unidades reproductivas ) . 

Es imprescindible que se reduzca la población mundial. El problema es que sea España el único país en el que están consiguiendo la castración completa de toda la población incluido tú que probablemente no tienes ningún hijo. 

El mundo está colapsando por tanta gente que nace en los países normales y no en la distopía en la que han convertido nuestro país.

La chalada de Irene Montero siguiendo guiones de sus jefes - pretende convertir a todas las españolas en eunucos por si quedaba alguna que no lo fuese. 

Sobra el 90% de la gente en el mundo . Un planeta en el que somos una especie más pero que hemos robado y ocupado ecosistemas que no nos corresponden. Millones de años antes de que existiese el mono desnudo ya existían todas las especies - que volverían a proliferar si el humano se extinguiese completamente. 

Antes de la llegada de los humanos a América todo el continente estaba lleno de múltiples especies . Se entiende mejor si de pronto llegasen unos extraterrestres y decidiesen exterminar a los humanos porque les molestamos para sus planes de ocupación.


----------



## Don_Quijote (18 May 2022)

Unpomitopajugá dijo:


> Lo es. Pero no vale de nada cuando te descartan por tu físico y ni te dan la oportunidad de conocerte




Sé que algunos se me van a tirar encima por decir esto peeeeeeeeeeeeeero:

01. Para las mujeres el físico de los hombres no es tan decisivo.
02. Probablemente no te rechacen por tu físico, sino por no sentirte cómodo en tu físico.
03. Creer que el físico es, para ellas, lo mismo que lo es para nosotros el físico de una mujer es un error. Ellas no son como nosotros y, para ellas, el físico es secundario.
04. Los guapos son tan rechazados como los que no lo son. A menudo incluso más. TODOS los hombres son despreciados sistemáticamente.
05. Cuando una mujer os rechace, no o interpretéis de forma personal (sé que es difícil). Os rechaza no porque no tengáis valor... sino porque ella no sabe reconocerlo.
06. Mataros en el gimnasio no servirá de nada... pero, evidentemente, quien se mata en el gimnasio no puede reconocerlo... quedaría como un gilipollas al hacerlo. Los del gim pasan tanta hambre como los que no van al gim, y están tan desesperados con ellos.
07. Una mujer rechaza SISTEMÁTICAMENTE al hombre que busca o necesita la aprobación femenina. Ir al gimnasio para conseguir la aprobación femenina es, por lo tanto, una estrategia condenada el fracaso.
08. Las mujeres rechazan a TODOS los hombres, incluso a los guapos, ricos y válidos... ¿Por qué? Porque creen que pueden acceder a algo MEJOR. Si se le pone un millonario a tiro, ella querrá a un billonario, si se le planta un modelo de 1,8 de estatura, ella querrá uno de 1,9. Si se le planta un cirujano delante, ella querrá un premio Nobel, si se le plana un actor famoso, ella querrá un actor famoso que haya ganado dos Óscar. Y así. NUNCA ES SUFICIENTE.
09. El mínimo porcentaje de hombres que no son rechazaos sistemáticamente son más una PROYECCIÓN FANTASIOSA que una realidad. Realmente no existen. La idea de "puedo acceder a algo mejor" está incardinada en la psique femenina.
10. La situación social está ya tan pervertida, la mujer está tan podrida, que lo más sano o inteligente, es NO BUSCAR mujeres. BUSCAR mujeres conlleva frustración. No recomiendo hacerlo. Lo máximo que podéis hacer es ESTAR AHI, y que sean ellas las que tengan que mover el culo. No apps, no las habléis en los bares, no las miréis por la calle, no acordaros de sus cumpleaños, dejad de darle importancia a sus deseos y espectativas. Los deseos y espectativas de un colectivo que no os aporta nada debería daros igual.


La situación está mal, chicos. Esa es la verdad....

Lo más inteligente es no jugar a este juego. Está amañado. Las reglas han sido diseñadas para que no podamos ganar nunca, hagamos lo que hagamos.
No importa ser guapo que no serlo, ser rico que no serlo, tener personalidad que no tenerla. Por el mero hecho de ser hombres, se nos supone seres DEPENDIENTES de la aprobación femenina. Por desear, querer o buscar esa APROBACIÓN femenina, somos rechazados.
Hoy en día, si le hablas a una mujer, ella se monta la película en su cabeza y considera que estamos desesperados y asquerosos, y merecemos morir.


No hay una solución perfecta.... pero sí se puede DEJAR de jugar a un juego que no es un juego justo.

No intentéis seducir a mujeres. Que sean ellas las que tengan que seducir, las que tengan que dar el primer paso, abrir puertas, tomar la iniciativa, someterse a la posibilidad del rechazo.

No funcionará, en un corto plazo, ni funciona a nivel individual... pero sí consigueréis algo importante: DEJAR DE SENTIR ASCO cada vez que sóis rechazados injustamente.

Si ellas necesitan RECHAZAR, que RECHACEN sólo a la mierda. No permitáis que os rechacen a vosotros, que lo valéis.
QUE SE CONFORMEN CON LOS PAGAFANTAS MÁS IDIOTAS, ES DECIR, TODOS AQUELLOS INCAPACES DE ENTENDER ESTE MENSAJE

Pajas o putas para los momentos más débiles. El resto del tiempo.... LAS MUJERES NO EXISTEN.
SI NO EXISTEN ELLAS PARA VOSOTROS, NO EXISTÁIS VOSOTROS PARA ELLAS... desapareced de su esfera, desaparecer de su CAMPO DE RECHAZO.


QUE MUEVAN EL CULO PARA RECHAZAR PAGAFANTAS, JODER.


NO PREGUNTÉIS POR SU TELÉFONO. QUE SEA ELLA LA QUE OS LO PIDA, O LA QUE OS DE EL SUYO.
NO HAGÁIS REGALOS DE CUMPLEAÑOS.
BORRAD A TODAS DE VUESTRO TELÉFONO SI NO HAN DADO MUESTRAS DE INTERÉS.
ELIMINAD TODAS LAS CUENTAS EN DATING APPS.
NO INTENTÉIS QUEDAR CON ELLAS, QUEDAD CON VUESTROS AMIGOS... LA MAYORÍA ESTARÁN EN LA MISMA SITUACIÓN QUE VOSOTROS.
EN EL TRABAJO, NI LAS MIRÉIS. NO OS TOMÉIS EL CAFÉ CON ELLA. SI PODÉIS ELEGIR SENTAROS EN OTRA MESA, SENTAOS EN OTRA MESA.

Y ASÍ.

HUID DE ELLAS.... NO LAS PERSIGÁIS MÁS.
ELLAS ODIAN A LOS HOMBRES QUE PERSIGUEN MUJERES


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (18 May 2022)

El que no entiendes. El sistema económico que les habían dicho que es una maravilla fracasa, el progreso está cayendo, la democracia es falsa, las tradiciones las abandonaron, la religión es olvidada. Normal que haya de eso. Estar feliz y optimista requiere de mucha simpleza, inocencia y amor.


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (18 May 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> Tambien tiene que ver que antes la depresión estaba mal vista. Nadie queria que le tratasen de debil o enfermo mental. Despues decir en publico que estabas deprimido se convirtio en una especie de exito. Como cuando decian que Steve Jobs lloraba en las reuniones.
> 
> Para poner la guinda al pastel, las farmaceuticas se forran con las pastillicas y la seguridad social prefiere que el medico de cabecera recete pastillas a derivar los pacienes a especialistas.



Puede ser, lo que pasa que antes era hasta tabú varios temas, incluido las enfermedades mentales y se reían o veían monstruo al que tuviera problemas físicos, lo que pasa que ahora es al revés, se habla demasiado y muchas veces perpetuando esa debilidad y un poco lo mediocre. Sería necesario un equilibrio, ni tanto cómo antes en lo de verlo restrictivo, algo prohibitivo ni tampoco todo el rato cómo ahora, que aparte tampoco es que por hablarlo mucho se soluciona.


----------



## Colakaos (18 May 2022)

OvEr0n dijo:


> Hay un exceso de información e inmediatez absurda. Eso genera desasosiego y también interiorizamos problemas ajenos como propios. Vivimos en una espiral del "Dios mio vamos a morir" por todo. Todo rapido, todo grave, todo super importante. Todo el dia enganchados. Joder si hace 25 años salias de casa x horas y no pasaba ni media y ahora si te llaman y no contestas o si no contestas a un wassap al minuto parece que vas de outsider. Todo eso se paga y lo estamos viendo.



Tal cual, esa es la clave.


----------



## yavantres (18 May 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Pues dice la verdad.



Verdad o mentira, no cuadra con el discurso progre new age que vende el barbudo.

Qué sobra gente en este planeta? Pues ya lo sabemos. Con eliminar unos cuantos votantes de Unidas PPSOEMOS, ya sería un mundo mejor.

Pero que lo diga el barbudo místico en el Foro de Davos, pues es bastante contradictorio a su discurso de paz y amor.


----------



## Pleonasmo (18 May 2022)

.AzaleA. dijo:


> Es muy cierto todo lo que comentas pero, últimamente, me ha dado por pensar que _el colapso ficticio de Europa solamente es nuestra última prueba como pueblo_... Ya sabes, que los que evolucionen ahora en la tierra (infierno) sean otros... otras razas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cuando pienso cosas como la que expones pienso que rizamos mucho el rizo pero, a medida que pasan los años, la frase de 'la realidad supera la ficcion' coge mas fuerza me demuestra que todo puede ser, TODO.

PD: Buenos tiempos...a veces me pillaba para verla, otras, me lo tenia que agenciar por internet para vermelo ; me la he visto entera tres veces, toca aguantar unos años hasta revisualizar jaja


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 May 2022)

yavantres dijo:


> Verdad o mentira, no cuadra con el discurso progre new age que vende el barbudo.
> 
> Qué sobra gente en este planeta? Pues ya lo sabemos. Con eliminar unos cuantos votantes de Unidas PPSOEMOS, ya sería un mundo mejor.
> 
> Pero que lo diga el barbudo místico en el Foro de Davos, pues es bastante contradictorio a su discurso de paz y amor.




La coherencia de sus discurso depende si va dirigido al mundo o al individuo.

Dicho de otra manera :

Es necesario que alguien haga trabajos mecánicos y rutinarios que te coman tu tiempo de vida a cambio de un sueldo miserable. 
Pero no seas tú .


----------



## yavantres (18 May 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> La coherencia de sus discurso depende si va dirigido al mundo o al individuo.



Y de si le ha llegado la nómina este mes o no.


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 May 2022)

yavantres dijo:


> Y de si le ha llegado la nómina este mes o no.



A los verdaderos sabios les importa muy poco el dinero. 

Tampoco les importa el poder porque saben cual es el verdadero sentido de la vida.


----------



## Saluter (18 May 2022)

Eso es que ALGO FUMIGAN EN EL AIRE.
Y cuidado con las pastillas que tomáis para el insomnio, las alergias primaverales, los dolores musculares, etc, QUE PROVOCAN SOMNOLENCIA Y DEPRESION. Hay un montón de medicamentos que producen depresión y la gente anda hoy día hipermedicada.
Cuidado con los medicamentos que te pueden inducir a un estado depresivo. Y para eso los hacen, para aplanar a la población y evitar sublevaciones. Supongo que en los alimentos anda la cosa muy parecida.


----------



## yavantres (18 May 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> A los verdaderos sabios les importa muy poco el dinero.



Pues a este se le ponen ojitos.

¿Y cual es el verdadero sentido de la vida?

Esos verdaderos sabios de los que hablas, están igual de perdidos que tú y que yo, sólo que ellos son magos de las palabras y de comerle la olla a la gente.


----------



## olalai (18 May 2022)

spica dijo:


> Y dale con idealizar los pueblos.
> 
> En los pueblos la gente es tan hija de puta como en la ciudad.



No me guio por el carácter de los individuos, gente problemática la hay en todas partes. Es la alienación, la falta de cercanía que he observado al vivir en una gran ciudad. Quizás un barrio sea diferente, pero yo conservo pocos amigos de la infancia/adolescencia porque les pierdes el rastro fácilmente en la ciudad, las distancias y tal...


----------



## calzonazos (18 May 2022)

Raedero dijo:


> Excelente exposición y cito por lo resaltado en negrita, porque precisamente ayer de refilón vi un vídeo en plan "especial", de un youtuber random con algo más de dos millones de suscriptores.
> 
> Es de las cosas más tristes que he visto en mi vida, y eso que no me encuentro en un momento como para dar palmas. Y aún así me sentí afortunado, vivir para ver.
> 
> ...



90% de los youtubers estan muertos porque ademas precisamente no han sido bendecidos con la loteria genetica y son o feos o casi feos tipo ibai o xocas, jordi wild el unico que se salva y que trabaja 10 horas por semana


----------



## calzonazos (18 May 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Fácil, estamos a mitad de camino entre las fases III (mariconismo y debilidad) y IV (derroición galopante)



hablo un hijodeputa que se jacta de tirarse a una casada HIJODEPUTA


----------



## Doctor Nunca (18 May 2022)

Tyler·Durden dijo:


> Los vendehumos del 'puedes hacer todo lo que te propongas' tienen algo de culpa en esto.
> 
> No, no todo el mundo puede hacer cualquier cosa. Y cuanto antes seas capaz de saber cuál es tu cosa, tu talento o tus capacidades para hacer qué cosas, antes te encaminarás y menos expuesto a caídas absurdas estarás.
> 
> Dicho esto, no menosprecies el poder del contacto con la realidad: naturaleza, campo, vida simple. Estamos metidos en una Matrix muy cabrona, y hay que ser consciente de ello y saber escapar de ella de cuando en cuando.



Añadiría que la gente retrasa su emancipación hasta los treinta y largos en el peor de los casos, entre estudios, masters, viajes, formación, prácticas y fiestas. Como consecuencia te dan los treinta y muchos sin haber hecho nada más que sostener folios y mirar la vida pasar.

Es la tristeza de quienes han sido estafados y siguen siendo estafados a diario. Ni depresión puede llamársele.

Para ser alegres y vitales hay que entrenarse en una disciplina desde niños: pintar, ir al conservatorio, deporte, negocio familiar... fuera de la cultura de las rrss y de la burbuja formativa oficial.

Azúcares, procesados, aditivos, videojuegos, etc también, fuera. Comida natural y vida al aire libre.

Eso no evita la tristeza, obviamente, pero le pone barreras y evita que se desborde.

Trabajamos y producimos para un mundo inhumano que no dialoga con nuestra esencia. Trabajamos para las cosas, no las cosas para nosotros. Las depresiones vienen porque somos el coladero de mierda de empresas y multinacionales. Incluyendo esos nidos de música pestilente, zorras, drogas y alcohol llamados pubs y discotecas.


----------



## Sad corrupt (18 May 2022)

año 93 ,como no tuvo mucha salida un atun en la tienda de mi "padre" duramos unos 8 dias comiendolo en caldo con papas y cebolla de bulbo y ramas mas otro condimento,yo al tiempo tome la aun extraña e inexplicable decisión de solo consumir esos pedazos de atun con papas acompañandolos de solo agua para beber,cero bebidas gaseosas ,dulces y panes,al octavo dia me sentia como un campeon ,no depre no ansiedad no cansancio,concentracion o.k. memoria funcionando, eso acabo al dia siguiente con la ingesta de azucares y harinas de siempre,es una experiencia que nunca olvidare


----------



## gilmour38 (18 May 2022)

Como consecuencia de tanta depresión y ansiedad, hay suicidios e intentos de suicidio de un número alarmante, y no hablo por hablar, lo sé porque lo veo.


----------



## Raedero (18 May 2022)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Yo leer burbuja en el desayuno



Ideal empezar el día bien nvtrido para levantar las ganas de morir y matar XD.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (19 May 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Antes España era un pais alegre, prospero, una raza indomable, conquistadora.
> 
> La judeomasoneria, junto a liberales y rojos de mierda se han cargado el espiritu de una raza, demasiado poderosa como para dejarla libre, mejor contaminarla y convertira en una pandilla de debiluchos cagados de miedo por 4 mohameh y 4 Ndongos.abalr
> 
> Ademas, se han cargado la Familia, que es el pilar mas importante, tasa de divorcios mas alta de Europa, feminismo, ideologias criminales se han cargado este pais, asi que normal que la gente este depresiva, es un viaje a ninguna parte.



Algunos se pensaban que el socialismo era una broma, se han suicidado en tres meses de un grupo de amigos tres chavales cada uno con sus motivos, es una epidemia de la que Irene Montero no te hablará, esa igualdad de derechos se la suda, prueba de que es un ministerio para fomentar la desigualdad.


----------



## yavantres (19 May 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Antes España era un pais alegre, prospero, una raza indomable, conquistadora.
> 
> La judeomasoneria, junto a liberales y rojos de mierda se han cargado el espiritu de una raza, demasiado poderosa como para dejarla libre, mejor contaminarla y convertira en una pandilla de debiluchos cagados de miedo por 4 mohameh y 4 Ndongos.
> 
> Ademas, se han cargado la Familia, que es el pilar mas importante, tasa de divorcios mas alta de Europa, feminismo, ideologias criminales se han cargado este pais, asi que normal que la gente este depresiva, es un viaje a ninguna parte.



Han destruido tres pilares básicos de la sociedad española. La religión, la patria y la familia.

Un hombre que no tiene religión, ni patria, ni familia, es un hombre que no tiene nada por lo que luchar en la vida.

Cuando no queda nada por lo que luchar, se pierde el sentido mismo de la vida y aparecen las crisis existenciales, las ansiedades y las depresiones.


----------



## Uriel Omegangelos (20 May 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Ojo que yo la estoy padeciendo.
> 
> Es la autentica pandemia de estas decadas. Conozco un huevo de personas a mi alrededor que estan empastilladas por lo menos 7.
> 
> ...



En tiempos premodernos la gente tenía 10 hijos porque sabía que la mitad morirían antes de los 15 años (de ahí la baja esperanza de vida media del Medievo y la Antigüedad. Dante, cuando tenía 35 afirmaba estar "en la mitad del camino de la vida", lo que implica que si superabas la infancia y no había una guerra, plaga o algo así podías llegar hasta los 70). Así, en cada generación quienes tenían alguna gran debilidad física o psíquica perecían antes de reproducirse en una suerte de eugenesia natural. Con los avances médicos y tecnológicos de la Modernidad, esta eugenésica pesadilla de mortalidad infantil masiva terminó. Por tanto, quienes sufrimos alguna patología moderna somos los adultos en que se habrían convertido aquella mitad de niños que, generación tras generación, perecían sin legar sus genes en tiempos premodernos. Es muy triste, pero es la verdad.


----------



## Kago Shen Tao (20 May 2022)

cosa de rojos de mierda, globalistas y progres


----------



## DVD1975 (20 May 2022)

La cosa está en no tener exceptativas.
Algunas personas con las que he hablado me han dicho que no tener exceptativas es o ser ambicioso o un vago/a de mierda.
Pero si tienes para comer un techo etc y vives sin exceptativas intentas dar lo mejor de ti pero tampoco para ti ganar es la única opción te quitan la morralla humana que son zombies y aprovechados y mucha mierda de la vida actual


----------



## Rextor88 (20 May 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Ojo que yo la estoy padeciendo.
> 
> Es la autentica pandemia de estas decadas. Conozco un huevo de personas a mi alrededor que estan empastilladas por lo menos 7.
> 
> ...



Vive siempre sin miedo, pues tu destino está dispuesto y no puedes escapar a él.


----------



## BStoker (20 May 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Ojo que yo la estoy padeciendo.
> 
> Es la autentica pandemia de estas decadas. Conozco un huevo de personas a mi alrededor que estan empastilladas por lo menos 7.
> 
> ...



Antes no tenían acceso a estos fármacos. No se diagnosticaban tampoco y ni siquiera la población si tenían estos problemas los consideraban “anormales”. 

En África por ejemplo, a poco que arrasques las cifras de depresión son más altas que en Europa. Son datos “clásicos “ esto está muy estudiado. La pobreza no nos hace más felices, la ignorancia tampoco.


----------



## BStoker (20 May 2022)

Uriel Omegangelos dijo:


> En tiempos premodernos la gente tenía 10 hijos porque sabía que la mitad morirían antes de los 15 años (de ahí la baja esperanza de vida media del Medievo y la Antigüedad. Dante, cuando tenía 35 afirmaba estar "en la mitad del camino de la vida", lo que implica que si superabas la infancia y no había una guerra, plaga o algo así podías llegar hasta los 70). Así, en cada generación quienes tenían alguna gran debilidad física o psíquica perecían antes de reproducirse en una suerte de eugenesia natural. Con los avances médicos y tecnológicos de la Modernidad, esta eugenésica pesadilla de mortalidad infantil masiva terminó. Por tanto, quienes sufrimos alguna patología moderna somos los adultos en que se habrían convertido aquella mitad de niños que, generación tras generación, perecían sin legar sus genes en tiempos premodernos. Es muy triste, pero es la verdad.



Mi bisabuela fue la única superviviente de un terremoto que se llevó a sus seis hermanos. Luego se casó con un hombre y se quedó viuda con unos 30 años y tres niños, el mayor de 8. Seguramente estaba deprimida, pero no tenía medios ni diagnósticos ni a quien acudir, estaba sobreviviendo.

Luego esta gente se hacen viejos y o bien son un remanso de paz/ amor, o se vuelven avaros otros hasta límites enfermizos, o se vuelven tiranos…etc.No han procesado nada y les queda la secuela del trauma: es como alguien que después de recuperarse de una fractura en una cama, sin saber las consecuencias de la herida, se pone de pie y por primera vez para el y para el resto, es evidente su cojera.


----------



## Big_Lanister (24 Jun 2022)

BStoker dijo:


> Mi bisabuela fue la única superviviente de un terremoto que se llevó a sus seis hermanos. Luego se casó con un hombre y se quedó viuda con unos 30 años y tres niños, el mayor de 8. Seguramente estaba deprimida, pero no tenía medios ni diagnósticos ni a quien acudir, estaba sobreviviendo.
> 
> Luego esta gente se hacen viejos y o bien son un remanso de paz/ amor, o se vuelven avaros otros hasta límites enfermizos, o se vuelven tiranos…etc.No han procesado nada y les queda la secuela del trauma: es como alguien que después de recuperarse de una fractura en una cama, sin saber las consecuencias de la herida, se pone de pie y por primera vez para el y para el resto, es evidente su cojera.




Acompañado o solo, como prefiere usted la vida? 

Se puede ser medianamente feliz solo? Hace poco me dio por pensar que no conozco el nombre de ninguna suegra, ni potencialmente. Sin embargo empiezo a tener bastante tiros pegados, que a decir verdad, ahora mismo repetir el mismo camino no me llenaría en absoluto. 

Tal vez nunca me he implicado bastante con lo que he tenido, y sin embargo me siento un romanticon de mierda. Ligero de equipaje pero perdido. Ni demasiado viejo ni dedemasiado joven. 

Sentir, a veces noto que siento, pero no termino de materializarlo. 

En mi nucleo fuerte de amistad, ya hay el primer padre, me ha invitado al bautizo, pero me queda lejos, y noto que no tengo la cabeza y el ánimo de ir.


----------



## Feid (24 Jun 2022)

En mi caso es porque no he sabido llevar bien que tanta gente me haga daño y me ha terminado afectando.


----------



## Lana (24 Jun 2022)




----------



## Bernaldo (25 Jun 2022)

Es cuestión de expectativas y de constantemente compararse con minorías de muy buena vida.
Pero en realidas muchos no se dan cuenta de la buena vida que tienen.


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (25 Jun 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Esta también es buena. Nos han hecho creer que somos la hostia, por el bajo nivel de exigencia en el colegio, secundaria, incluso universidad, y luego viene la realidad, que no perdona.
> Cagar más alto que el culo, es imposible... al menos sometidos a un campo gravitatorio.



Tal cual.
¿Os dais cuenta de la cantidad de niños que sacan 10?
Todos los padres te dicen que su niño saca dieces.
Eso es imposible.
De un curso de 45 niños puede haber uno como mucho dos, de altas capacidades, pero no 6 o 7.
Por lo menos en mi curso era asi. Hubo una chavala que se salía, luego había otro grupo de listorras.


----------



## regüeltodeajetes (25 Jun 2022)

Meñakoz dijo:


> Comer bien y hacer deporte es importante y ayuda pero lo más más
> Importante es cuidar los pensamientos y vigilar la cabeza



Yo añadiría la parte emocional, que tiene bastante relación con los pensamientos y el orden en la cabeza.
Nuestras sociedades occidentales son pura presión, es un estrés salvaje de cambios, de inestabilidad...es un desgaste continuo y nos hace vivir como si estuviéramos permanentemente preguntándonos quién somos y qué pintamos aquí.
Nos falta el contrapeso de la salud emocional. 
Todas nuestras preocupaciones giran en torno al trabajo y más ahora en estos momentos críticos en que ni siquiera nos garantiza un bienestar más o menos suficiente.
Parece que solo vivimos para poder pagar facturas e impuestos y sintiéndonos más solos cada vez, a pesar de estar interconectados digitalmente. Cómo no va a repercutir eso en la salud mental de las gentes?


----------



## regüeltodeajetes (25 Jun 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Ojo que yo la estoy padeciendo.
> 
> Es la autentica pandemia de estas decadas. Conozco un huevo de personas a mi alrededor que estan empastilladas por lo menos 7.
> 
> ...



Tiene toda la razón en la importancia de la alimentación. Pero no creo que sea un factor causal único.
Hay gente mal alimentada que no sufre depresión. 
En mi opinión los tiros van por lo que apunta al final: nuestro estilo de vida. Cada vez nos hace más débiles y vulnerables y el entorno al que debemos adaptarnos es más hostil.


----------



## t_chip (25 Jun 2022)

La ideología de izquierda medra y vive, ! y muy bien!, de culpabilizar y estigmatizar a la mitad de la sociedad, mientras convence a la otra mitad de que ellas y "elles" no son responsables de nada.


Así tienes a una mitad que son niños malcriados y son infelices, porque es imposible que cortarte la polla y ponerte un coño de pega te haga feliz, ni que ser cajera del Ahorramás o ministra del gas butano en vez de madre dedicada a tus hijos te haga feliz.

Mientras tanto la otra mitad, que somos los remeros que generamos los recursos para sostener está sarta de gilipolleces y pajas mentales pseudocomunistas, estamos hartos de mover el remo para ser la última mierda de este circo, !muy por detrás de nuestros hijos, de nuestras mujeres y ex mujeres, de yonkis, moronegros, panchos, maricas y de cualquier inútil que aparezca de la noche a la mañana haciéndose el ofendidito o con alguna nueva idea de bombero!

Esta idiotez está llegando al final del recorrido. Y yo que me alegro.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Rotto2 (25 Jun 2022)

BStoker dijo:


> En África por ejemplo, *a poco que arrasques *



HIJO DE PUTA


----------



## petiso71 (1 Ago 2022)

Cerveza pura para distraerse


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (1 Ago 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Ojo que yo la estoy padeciendo.
> 
> Es la autentica pandemia de estas decadas. Conozco un huevo de personas a mi alrededor que estan empastilladas por lo menos 7.
> 
> ...



es por esto. 

Si lo entiendes entenderás muchas cosas.
Es la época del aferramiento y los cambios causan problemas.
The eyes of truth are always watching you.


----------



## Locoderemate (1 Ago 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Ojo que yo la estoy padeciendo.
> 
> Es la autentica pandemia de estas decadas. Conozco un huevo de personas a mi alrededor que estan empastilladas por lo menos 7.
> 
> ...



Pelis, musica, etc te tienen drogado y dandote falsas expectativas, como si vivieras en un mundo feliz y fueras importante. Luego llega la realidad, y mierda q no se traga.

Es el efecto buda


----------



## JessRex (1 Ago 2022)

*EL MUNDO MODERNO DEGENERADO DISEÑADO DESDE 1945 PRECISAMENTE PARA ENFERMARNOS . *


----------



## Armero_Álvarez (1 Ago 2022)

grupos inaccesibles de amigos normies rancios con tías mojigatas de cara a la galería DERROYENDO A TODO HOMBRE QUE YA NO ESTÉ EN EL GRUPO


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (1 Ago 2022)

Armero_Álvarez dijo:


> grupos inaccesibles de amigos normies rancios con tías mojigatas de cara a la galería DERROYENDO A TODO HOMBRE QUE YA NO ESTÉ EN EL GRUPO



te equivocas, yo lo veo más en plan lobos solitarios, y rodearse de gente para no escucharse a uno mismo.
La amistad ha perdido! en pro de la superficialidad. Es un "como sí..." constante
Pero como en el libro de MOMO, no podemos dejar que los hombres grises se hagan con todo sino destruiran FANTASIA.


----------



## petiso71 (3 Ago 2022)

Sobrevivir es una clave


----------



## ESC (3 Ago 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Ojo que yo la estoy padeciendo.
> 
> Es la autentica pandemia de estas decadas. Conozco un huevo de personas a mi alrededor que estan empastilladas por lo menos 7.
> 
> ...



Nuestras sociedades tienen un alto componente de artificio y autoengaño. No puedes engañar a tu subconsciente.

Es la era del fiat, normal que todo dios ande desquiciado. No podría ser de otra forma.


----------



## ESC (3 Ago 2022)

trukutruku dijo:


> Remar cada vez mas fuerte para que el estado te quite el 75% de lo que ganas para repartirlo entre amigos, vagos y tontas utiles.
> 
> Y que todos lo acepten como deseable.
> 
> Es una incomprensión brutal.



Estamos inmersos en un agujero negro inflacionario.


----------



## Galvani (3 Ago 2022)

Para mí es la mierda de sociedad que hay. Donde nadie puede fiarse de nadie y como te dejes te comen. Por eso la gente aislada de la sociedad y en trabajos de campo y a lo suyo no tiene esos problemas. No estrés, no competir, no aguantar a nadie.


----------



## petiso71 (5 Ago 2022)

El ámbito laboral estresa


----------

